# how many people died in iraq cauze of bush war



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

:chillpill


----------



## dmp (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> u know that more than 200,000 had died in iraq since 2003 and the number is increasing
> at least 60 or 70 people die everyday maybe thoes crazy shia kill them or this f* cars kill them but its all cauze of the war
> i mean was it worth it ?
> and alawys he talks about the freedom what freedom f*** freedom if it was gonna cauze thoes people life they didnt need these fake freedom
> ...



Welcome to the board - Did you notice that it's arabs who are bombing civilicans and shooting the country to hell?  It's not Bush.  It's Islamic Radicals.



Best Regards, 

Darin


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 11, 2006)

Even our media, which loves to bloat the 'negative' statistics on the war, are disputing the 200k statistic.  You also have to remember that a greatly disproportionate number of those people were 18-30 year old males, leading me to believe that they're counting dead terrorists in that figure.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah i did but befor this war there wasnt Islamic Radicals
and thoes crazy islamic radicals do that under the name of resistance ...
so if this war just stopped i would like to think that everything will back to normal hopefully and that booldbath will stop


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> u know that more than 200,000 had died in iraq since 2003 and the number is increasing
> at least 60 or 70 people die everyday maybe thoes crazy shia kill them or this f* cars kill them but its all cauze of the war
> i mean was it worth it ?
> and alawys he talks about the freedom what freedom f*** freedom if it was gonna cauze thoes people life they didnt need these fake freedom
> ...



I do not know what country you are from, however, in America we have the saying 
"Give me liberty or give me death!"

This saying comes from a famous historical speech during our Revolutionary War by Patrick Henry, which in the last part says:



> What is it that gentlemen wish? What would they have? Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take; but as for me, give me liberty or give me death!   -Patrick Henry - March 23, 1775
> 
> http://www.historyplace.com/speeches/henry.htm


----------



## CSM (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> yeah i did but befor this war there wasnt Islamic Radicals
> and thoes crazy islamic radicals do that under the name of resistance ...
> so if this war just stopped i would like to think that everything will back to normal hopefully and that booldbath will stop



There were no Islamic radicals before this war???? Who used four commercial airplanes as weapons of mass destruction in an attack on this country that killed 3000 plus people in one swipe? Who blew that big hole in the USS Cole that killed and injured US sailors? Who blew up the Marine barracks in Bierut? 

I am truly wondering how you could possibly believe that there were no Islamic radicals prior to "this war"...


----------



## insein (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> yeah i did but befor this war there wasnt Islamic Radicals
> and thoes crazy islamic radicals do that under the name of resistance ...
> so if this war just stopped i would like to think that everything will back to normal hopefully and that booldbath will stop



You would like to think that, but it would never happen.  Maybe in your little world the killings never happened but many more died at Saddams hands because of political disagreement then died in this war.  

The fact is that the terrorists target the civilians because thats their goal.  They disrupt civlian lives and spread "terror" into the hearts of the people.  Thats how they get their way.  70% of those Iraqis killed in the war have been at the hands of foreign terror groups attacking Iraqi civilians.  

Now if you are an IRaqi civilian, arent you pissed off at foreign arabs coming to your land and killing your people for their cause?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

but its so easy to say 
but you know people dont need this freedom when they cant feel save 
for their family in the street when someone son or wife or sister dies u know in this case freedom is so meaningless
and now in iraq there are no such a thing is freedom 
you know if any women works in iraq now she is a target and she might get killed 

so its only getting worth and i dont know if its ever going to get better 

and i hope u forgot about all this talks of hollywood movies about the freedom and all that **** because its so diffrent in real 
and in hollywood movies its alawys with an happy end and the family is save 
but it never happens in real 

by the way i am from tunis


----------



## insein (Oct 11, 2006)

CSM said:


> There were no Islamic radicals before this war???? Who used four commercial airplanes as weapons of mass destruction in an attack on this country that killed 3000 plus people in one swipe? Who blew that big hole in the USS Cole that killed and injured US sailors? Who blew up the Marine barracks in Bierut?
> 
> I am truly wondering how you could possibly believe that there were no Islamic radicals prior to "this war"...



He meant in Iraq but even that is inaccurate.


----------



## insein (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> but its so easy to say
> but you know people dont need this freedom when they cant feel save
> for their family in the street when someone son or wife or sister dies u know in this case freedom is so meaningless
> and now in iraq there are no such a thing is freedom
> ...




My friend, Freedom costs alot.  It can be handed over for free.  It has to be earned.  Being a slave to those will kill you for not thinking the same as they do is not the way to live life.  

Look at America.  230 years ago, our founding fathers decided that they were tired of being slaves to England.  they fought and died for freedom so that current Americans can live the life that we have.  Thats the goal that most Iraqis have.  They want to gain freedom so that their grandkids and great grandkids dont have to live everyday in fear of someone who will kill them because they worship the wrong god or disagree with their political beliefs.  That is the price of freedom.


----------



## dmp (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> but its so easy to say
> but you know people dont need this freedom when they cant feel save
> for their family in the street when someone son or wife or sister dies u know in this case freedom is so meaningless
> and now in iraq there are no such a thing is freedom
> ...




I think you're ENTIRELY wrong, but I like you for some reason.  Seriously - welcome to the board.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i respect american history for sure 
but i have heard that when you came from england and all europe 
you killed all the indian americans 
like a lot of them 
then you 
went to africa and bring it some black people so they would be slaves
and they been slaves for like 100 or 150 years 
then finally they got their freedom 
after a lot of fights
to get their rights


i am not queit sure if that right but i heard this story a lot !


----------



## dmp (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i respect american history for sure
> but i have heard that when you came from england and all europe
> you killed all the indian americans
> like a lot of them
> ...




Not exactly true, brother. 

AFRICANS sold other africans as slaves...  And we didn't kill ALL The native Americans...We did, however, give them LOTS of alcohol and casinos.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> ....i would rather live in no freedom better than i get bombed by some crazy car explositon or some crazy shia ensregent ....


When American colonists declared independence from the British in 1776 we justified our act of treason by maintaining that Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness were granted by God to man as a self-evident truth. Some of the greatest patriots in America came from our state of New Hampshire. Their legacy lives on with the official motto: "Live Free or Die".

We Americans have unselfishly expended the lives of many of our finest, along with considerable treasure, in order to bring freedom and democracy to Iraq. Until Iraqis accept the basic truth about freedom and commit to patriotism, and become willing to risk their own lives for it, they will never live in peace.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

haha you funny


----------



## insein (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i respect american history for sure
> but i have heard that when you came from england and all europe
> you killed all the indian americans
> like a lot of them
> ...



Indians were a conquered nation by the English, Dutch, Spanish and French through the colonial years.  Americans were British citizens that were overtaxed and threatened with death for not paying up.  They started a revolution to have their own country and live free.

Slavery and its abolition is all part of the greatness of living in a FREE nation.  Mistakes can be corrected.  The ancestors of these slaves are free and live a very prosperous life compared to the life of starvation and poverty in Africa.  

Slavery still exists in the Arab world today.  In the times you speak of though, Middle Eastern Arabs were among the worst slave-traders with Africans, Europeans and other Arabs.  So try to get the context of the story.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i respect american history for sure
> but i have heard that when you came from england and all europe
> you killed all the indian americans
> like a lot of them
> ...



This is the Howard Zinn version of American history: mostly lies, the remainder socialist musings.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

!!! 
i mean did iraqi ever asked for freedom from usa 
haha 
did they ever do that ? 


i hate sadam though thats another story but the people of a country dont need some other country to get for them freedom 

who asked you for freedom ?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

why dont us army free china from their dicitatores or north korea which i think its a real therat not like iraq


why iraq why iraq ?  .................................... whispering '' gas '' 
i just wonder why


----------



## insein (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> !!!
> i mean did iraqi ever asked for freedom from usa
> haha
> did they ever do that ?
> ...



When Saddam started working with terrorists, it didnt matter.  He was going to be removed.  So now the byproduct is that Iraqis will get freedom if they can handle it.


----------



## insein (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> why dont us army free china from their dicitatores or north korea which i think its a real therat not like iraq
> 
> 
> why iraq why iraq ?  .................................... whispering '' gas ''
> i just wonder why



China never threatend the US.  North Korea is being dealt with but because of intervention from other Asian nations with alot at stake, a full scale invasion can't take place.  

America has no real allies in the middle east.  So we are attacking terrorist groups and the nations that harbored and funded them.  Thats why Afghanistan and Iraq have been attacked.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

not at all 
islam forbidden slavery since 300 years so you cant just say slavery exists in ara b world thats maybe in ''your little world'' 


and thanks for your history class 
yeah but nobody cared about thoes black people who died in new orleans

the help came way late 
like its african country in us state or maybe because they were black


----------



## CSM (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> why dont us army free china from their dicitatores or north korea which i think its a real therat not like iraq
> 
> 
> why iraq why iraq ?  .................................... whispering '' gas ''
> i just wonder why




The UN gave 17 different reasons....

By the way, how much "gas" do you think Iraq is exporting to the US currently?


----------



## CSM (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> not at all
> islam forbidden slavery since 300 years so you cant just say slavery exists in ara b world thats maybe in ''your little world''
> 
> 
> ...



You missed the point: slavery not only existed at one time in the Arab world, Arabs traded in slave.  You better do a lot more research about what happened in New Orleans before spouting that crap too.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

all the gas is fired up haha


----------



## dmp (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> yeah but nobody cared about thoes black people who died in new orleans




Dude? C'mon now...are you saying "NOBODY cared about People who refused an evacuation Order, and were killed"?

That's ridiculous.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> !!!
> i mean did iraqi ever asked for freedom from usa
> haha
> did they ever do that ?
> ...



I don't give a rat's ass if you wanted freedom or not. But because you had a dictator that threatened us and supported terrorists who killed Americans, we were forced to act. Right now we see the best solution to our problem is to create a stable democracy in Iraq. 

A quicker, less expensive alternate solution would have been for us to remain in our comfortable aircraft 70,000 feet above you and unleash a few hydrogen bombs on every major city, killing 99% of your population instantly, and watching the remainder die slowly with their skin falling off. But we decided to do the more humane, Christian thing instead, which was to knock off your dictator and lend you a helping hand towards the 21st century.

And don't worry about North Korea, Iran and Syria. We have plans for them.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i better do some researches yeah 
i should do that
but thats what i heard over in the news from some black people 
and some white actors 
i watch abc news a lot
so i thought that bush didnt care about black people 
but i must be wrong 
i must do some researches :gross2:


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> not at all
> islam forbidden slavery since 300 years so you cant just say slavery exists in ara b world thats maybe in ''your little world''
> 
> 
> ...




His english appears to be improving, and its becoming obvious that he's a troll.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> why dont us army free china from their dicitatores or north korea which i think its a real therat not like iraq
> 
> why iraq why iraq ?  .................................... whispering '' gas ''
> i just wonder why



well the president of iraq arranged to have bush 41 assasinated


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

oh you wanna bomb us with nuclear weapons oh god how would u think so 


i dont think that usa would do that again after what they done to japan 
and killed like 200.000 i guess 
that was mean 
oh but how would i say that
every country have the right to defend itself
god bless america haha


----------



## dmp (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's some advice - do NOT start a board flaming long-standing members.  Watch your tone; we ban 'trolls'.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i better do some researches yeah
> i should do that
> but thats what i heard over in the news from some black people
> and some white actors
> ...



You listen to what ACTORS and ABC NEWS says?  No wonder you don't understand America.   That's like picking your nose for info.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

my english is just fine 
i didnt say its good


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> oh you wanna bomb us with nuclear weapons oh god how would u think so
> i dont think that usa would do that again after what they done to japan
> and killed like 200.000 i guess
> that was mean
> ...



actually we dont' want to bomb anyone....we just want to be left alone

the japanese attacked pearl harbour and started WWII for the americans prior to that america was minding its own business ...if i remember correctly the arabs were allies of the nazis


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

nothing in our hands we can do 
as always :tears1: haha


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

maybe because your rich or powerful or have some military in everywhere in the world or they just jealous like girls
i wanna know why the world hates usa so bad


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> maybe because your rich or powerful or have some military in everywhere in the world or they just jealous like girls
> i wanna know why the world hates usa so bad



Penis envy.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> maybe because your rich or powerful or have some military in everywhere in the world or they just jealous like girls
> i wanna know why the world hates usa so bad



no clue, maybe you can tell us?

i have one for you why do arabs cut peoples heads off on video?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

thats way dirty

but maybe ............... it takes  oh i dont think so 
u the fattest nation so i guess it not 
maybe because u have the hottest chicks


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i hate this videos with people getting cut off 
thoes people are real freaks i mean who would ever do that
thats real horrible thoes are devils thoes are not arab or even muslims


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 11, 2006)

Is it me, or is this guy destined to be banned. This guy is an american. Speaking and typing are to different things. He is typing like the guy who runs my favorite convenience store speaks. If he didn't have a good command over the english language, he would be making alot more spelling and grammar mistakes.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i hate this videos with people getting cut off
> thoes people are real freaks i mean who would ever do that
> thats real horrible thoes are devils thoes are not arab or even muslims



well they always praise allah before they murder these folks....they all say they are arab and muslim....and they all claim to be fitting in the name of allah and islam.....

maybe you all should hunt them down and kill them cuz whoever they are they are giving you peaceful loving tolleran accepting muslims and arabs a bad name....

btw when are you all going to open up mecca to us white folk?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

did you heard of thoes 4 american soliders who rapped that 14 years old girl
then shooted in their head 
isnt that even more horrible

but i wouldnt judge all americans army by such an accident 
because some people are real evil that they could do anything pyscho as that where they from .....


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

onthefence said:


> Is it me, or is this guy destined to be banned. This guy is an american. Speaking and typing are to different things. He is typing like the guy who runs my favorite convenience store speaks. If he didn't have a good command over the english language, he would be making alot more spelling and grammar mistakes.



ah come on ..... trolls are fun .... i collected trolls as a kid .....


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> did you heard of thoes 4 american soliders who rapped that 14 years old girl
> then shooted in their head
> isnt that even more horrible
> 
> ...



that is horrible....they have all been tried and jailed

tell me how are the arab trials comming along for those reporters murderers?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

you are judging us with some few accidents 
thoes people doesnt represent us in anyway 
but they think they are being defending their country ''iraq'' by doing this


but this whole cutting head thing i think its stopped ..
and for the last time when they do that
they are out islam they are not muslims...


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

if they are convicited they get jailed or executed


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> if they are convicited they get jailed or executed



excellent.....have you all caught any of them yet?


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you are judging us with some few accidents
> thoes people doesnt represent us in anyway
> but they think they are being defending their country ''iraq'' by doing this
> 
> ...



few accidents?
cutting off daniel perals head was and accident?
blowing up the world trade center was an accident?
bombing a resort in bali was an accident?

their country? the leaders of the fight are not even from iraq?

they say they are muslims and they do it in the name of islam....they protest in the streets and threaten death to non-muslims .... if they are not muslim what are they? and if they are not muslim and they are desicrating your religoin why are you not hunting them down and killing them as your religion demands of infidels that desicrate your religion?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

in iraq 
iraq is in war now
usa is trying to make a government and there are no police there 
its still in war 
its like buliding country from zero
how do you expect that will be a real police in just year or 2 its still so missed-up 
thats why i am really sad because there are massacres in iraq 


i am not even from iraq ...
but if you are talking about the other arab countries well yeah there are fight with terroism in every country and they caught some i am sure but they cant caught them all...
if usa army cant would some iraqe poor police can ... ! ?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

the short one 
in iraq they call it resistance for occupations and belive or not thoes iraqs dont like the americans troops in their country and i dont think that is so werid 


about the other accidents with el qaedda you know that osama bin laden 
an american fighter i mean used to fight russian for americans 
so usa made bin laden 
and thoes crazy people who blow the world center belong to el qadda 
elqadda do all that because the palastine-israel conflict they think that usa 
alawys support israel with army ..etc so they dont like usa 
middle east is pretty f*** - up
and in vitnamee thoes vitnames killed like 50.000 usa solider nobody called them terrorist 
..... there is like million diffrent point of view and everybody thinks that he is right


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> in iraq
> iraq is in war now
> usa is trying to make a government and there are no police there
> its still in war
> ...



Iraqis' are killing Iraqis' because of religion. Iraqis can stop killing each other any time they want to. If the US left now would all the killing stop? Of course not.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

but if usa stayed it will not get any better 
so its the same 
its a tunnel with no end and its real dark 

thats why i hate bush


----------



## CSM (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> but if usa stayed it will not get any better
> so its the same
> its a tunnel with no end and its real dark
> 
> thats why i hate bush



Ahhh...we are getting to the whole point of your charade. You hate Bush because why?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> but if usa stayed it will not get any better
> so its the same
> its a tunnel with no end and its real dark
> 
> thats why i hate bush



You hate Bush because Arabs kill each other? Can Arabs not live in peace?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i hate him because its his war.. its normal that u support your persident whatever he is wrong or right 
but you are just being blind 

i hate him because its his war its normal that u support your persident whatever he is 


i mean you guys never wanna hear the other side
you just wanna hear your story 
!! 
well you should hear from others


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> did you heard of thoes 4 american soliders who rapped that 14 years old girl
> .....



Mohamed raped a 9 year old, and Islam allows men to use children as masturbation toys, as well as beat their women, so why, as an Arab, are you alarmed at something some soldiers may have done to a much older girl?:ali:


----------



## dmp (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i hate him because its his war.. its normal that u support your persident whatever he is wrong or right
> but you are just being blind
> 
> i hate him because its his war its normal that u support your persident whatever he is
> ...





We LOVE the other side of the argument - it's just that YOUR side is 97% WRONG.  You won't learn because your inherently corrupted in opinion based on the propaganda you choose to believe.   I feel bad for you.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i hate him because its his war.. its normal that u support your persident whatever he is wrong or right
> but you are just being blind
> 
> i hate him because its his war its normal that u support your persident whatever he is
> ...



We've heard from "the other side". They all want to kill us or think we deserve to be killed. I haven't heard any Al-Jiz tapes come out that say we all should live in peace. Iraq has the power to send the US home and the power to stop killing each other like Saddam did.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i hate him because its his war.. its normal that u support your persident whatever he is wrong or right
> but you are just being blind
> 
> i hate him because its his war its normal that u support your persident whatever he is
> ...



do you hate osama bin laden? he declared war on the USA and bombed new york and saudi arabia and somalia and bali and UAE and nigeria and iraq?

how about arrafat? he bombed israel on a regular basis


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i hate i hate i hate osama bin laden like 70% of arab people thinks that osama bin laden is a terror 
and maybe he is a cauze of that iraq war 



yeah i dont hate arafat because you dont know what israels do to palastines 
they kill so many of them like if some irsraelins died in front of it 100 palastines die so its really complex and israel are real evil i know you would never belive that but israel had killed so many children in lebanon and in palastine and they are doing real horrible things in middle east but the american meida is covering it and making israel looks like the poor guy anyway i dont wanna talk about israel but u could do some researches over the internet even in europeans sites and you would know the true...

and about this tapes thats not the other side thoes are the terrorist or el-qadda but most of the people are peacefully but you will never hear  from them because their they only translate this terror masseges... i mean where u would ever hear from us..


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 11, 2006)

onthefence said:


> Is it me, or is this guy destined to be banned. This guy is an american. Speaking and typing are to different things. He is typing like the guy who runs my favorite convenience store speaks. If he didn't have a good command over the english language, he would be making alot more spelling and grammar mistakes.



Yup.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

but you know what i would be i love america as a country 
not as a politic


if i wasnt arabian i would be an american 
who would hate thoes fine chicks over there

and my english suck ass cant you see ?!!! lol 

anyway if u wanna think that i am american its fine with me ... haha 
:guitar1: 

why do you people think that arabs are so ignorant ! ?


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> but you know what i would be i love america as a country
> not as a politic
> 
> if i wasnt arabian i would be an american
> ...



we do not think you are ignorant


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

jw what it means ?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

u are the coolest guy here mano


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> jw what it means ?



Look it up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

In Internet terminology, a troll is usually someone who enters an established community such as an online discussion forum, and posts inflammatory, rude, repetitive, offensive, off-topic or otherwise disruptive messages designed intentionally to annoy or antagonize the existing members or alter the flow of discussion, including the personal attack of calling others trolls. Often, trolls assume multiple aliases, or sock puppets.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> In Internet terminology, a troll is usually someone who enters an established community such as an online discussion forum, and posts inflammatory, rude, repetitive, offensive, off-topic or otherwise disruptive messages designed intentionally to annoy or antagonize the existing members or alter the flow of discussion, including the personal attack of calling others trolls. Often, trolls assume multiple aliases, or sock puppets.



plus i doubt you have long purple hair and are naked


----------



## Kagom (Oct 11, 2006)

He seems nothing like a troll.


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 11, 2006)

Kagom said:


> He seems nothing like a troll.



Idiot then?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

no i am bold and blind


----------



## Kagom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Idiot then?


Possibly, but I've talked to Arab people before and I've seen them write like this.  There's a 50/50 chance he's lying.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i am not an idiot u are an idiot u piece of **** MR. ass kisser


----------



## Said1 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i am not an idiot u are an idiot u piece of **** MR. ass kisser



I know u r but what am I?


----------



## Kagom (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i am not an idiot u are an idiot u piece of **** MR. ass kisser


No need for lip, man.  He has a right to think the way he does of you.  It's the way you come across and all.  If you start getting abrasive, you'll only prove those of us who'd rather give you the benefit of a doubt wrong and you'll get banned.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Mohamed raped a 9 year old, and Islam allows men to use children as masturbation toys, as well as beat their women, so why, as an Arab, are you alarmed at something some soldiers may have done to a much older girl?:ali:



yeah at first you are completely wrong you dont know a thing about islam and you dont know a thing about mohamed i dont know where did you get that
''' we use children as a mastrubation toys '' what the **** is wrong with you
and second we never beat our women ... !!!!!!!!!!

where did you get that ? 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in ur dreams ? our nightmares:thumbdown:


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Mohamed raped a 9 year old, and Islam allows men to use children as masturbation toys, as well as beat their women, so why, as an Arab, are you alarmed at something some soldiers may have done to a much older girl?:ali:



yeah at first you are completely wrong you dont know a thing about islam and you dont know a thing about mohamed i dont know where did you get that
''' we use children as a mastrubation toys '' what the **** is wrong with you
and second we never beat our women ... !!!!!!!!!!

where did you get that ? 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
in ur dreams ? our nightmares:thumbdown: 

yeah and dont say some soldiers yeah what about abo gareb and thats what we only know ... or arrived to the media


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

dmp said:


> We LOVE the other side of the argument - it's just that YOUR side is 97% WRONG.  You won't learn because your inherently corrupted in opinion based on the propaganda you choose to believe.   I feel bad for you.



dont feel bad for me


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 11, 2006)

MOD HAT ON

just_sad: if you come on the board and start flaming, you're going to get banned.

Others: just_sad's IP address checks out as being from Africa, so he's being truthful about that.

MOD HAT OFF


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> yeah at first you are completely wrong you dont know a thing about islam and you dont know a thing about mohamed i dont know where did you get that
> ''' we use children as a mastrubation toys '' what the **** is wrong with you
> and second we never beat our women ... !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



1. Mohamed was a child molester and rapist:



> Volume 5, Book 58, Number 236:
> Narrated Hisham's father:
> Khadija died three years before the Prophet departed to Medina. He stayed there for two years or so and then he married 'Aisha when she was a girl of six years of age, and he consumed that marriage when she was nine years old.
> http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamentals/hadithsunnah/bukhari/058.sbt.html#005.058.236



2. Islam denigrates women and allows husband to beat their wives:



> Here are the top ten rules in the Quran that oppress and insult women..
> Rule #2: Husbands may hit their wives even if the husbands merely fear highhandedness in their wives (quite apart from whether they actually are highhandedas if domestic violence in any form is acceptable).
> http://answering-islam.org/Authors/Arlandson/women_top_ten.htm



3. Islam allows men to use children as masturbation toys.



> After the committee studied the issue, they gave the following reply:
> It has not been the practice of the Muslims throughout the centuries to resort to this unlawful practice that has come to our countries from pornographic movies that the kufar (infidels) and enemies of Islam send. As for the prophet, peace and prayer of Allah be upon him, thighing his fiancée Aisha. She was six years of age and he could not have intercourse with her due to her small age. That is why [the prophet] peace and prayer of Allah be upon him placed HIS [MALE] MEMBER BETWEEN HER THIGHS AND MASSAGED IT SOFTLY, as the apostle of Allah had control of his [male] member not like other believers. ...
> 
> http://answering-islam.org.uk/Shamoun/prepubescent.htm



:spank3:


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 11, 2006)

manu1959 said:


> we do not think you are ignorant



I do.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

5stringJeff said:


> .....just_sad's IP address checks out as being from Africa....



Well if he's an Arab, then he's probably taking some time off from murdering non-muslims Africans in Dafur.
:firing:


----------



## jillian (Oct 11, 2006)

insein said:


> When Saddam started working with terrorists, it didnt matter.  He was going to be removed.  So now the byproduct is that Iraqis will get freedom if they can handle it.



When did Saddam work with terrrorists? Near as anyone can tell, he hated the fundies even more than you do.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

glockmail said:


> 1. Mohamed was a child molester and rapist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey all this sites are made by christen people so they make us look bad 
like you are the criminal and the judge at one time i mean by that this sites
what do you expect from christen sites to say
islam is a great religon and we should all follow it they have to make it look bad 
anyway its all false and mohamed didnt marry a 9 years old girl 
in islam you can marry a girl until she is adult 
and beating womens is forbidden and gives the right to a women to get divorce
... if you wanna belive this sites i dont really care .. if you wanna belive me it doesnt mattar either but all i can say that this things you are saying is completely false ...


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

that golckkiller just called me a killer !!! 
i dont see you warning him
he is just a raciest person heartless and he supports rapping iraq girls he think its cool
alright i am not answering you anymore because you are not worth the time


----------



## 1549 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i am not an idiot u are an idiot u piece of **** MR. ass kisser



just_sad, you will find that many Americans believe that the rest of the world should want to live as we live.  Many Americans believe that it is a duty to spread capitalism and democracy.

Our Presidents tend to over generalize the world as two categories: good and evil.  Democratic countries being the good, and everyone else being the evil.  Because of this many Americans feel we should spread the red, white, and blue across the globe.  Of course, people in other countries do not always feel this way.  

To understand America's colonial mentality, you can look to two specific sources: early 20th century and post world war II.  Teddy Roosevelt and Woodrow Wilson were proponents of the U.S. exherting its power around the globe.  Ultimately, isolationists prevailed.  Following WWII, fear of communism led to a decision to keep America's army strong and spread across the globe.  This caused a military-industrial complex.  Dwight D. Eisenhower warned that the U.S. military was growing out of control, but he was unable to stop it.  His hands were tied by congress and the defense department.

Zoom ahead to more contemporary times.  Private industry profits from wars, and these companies also distribute jobs in as many states as possible.  If the president ever tried to shrink the military, congess would protest because their constituencies would be losing jobs.  So we have a large army, a government that aims to spread global influence, and worst of all the white house has ties to companies that build the U.S. war machine.

The result is micromanagement of the world, and this causes blowback.  So we ruin life for the Iranian people, and ask 50 years later: "why do they hate us?"  We arm Bin Laden, and 20 years later we piss him off.  He attacks us and we say "how did this happen?"  We install Saddam, but when he is percieved as a threat to our oil, we send thousands of U.S. troops to oust him.  Blowback is an actual term in the intelligence community, and it bites the U.S. in the ass quite a bit.

Innocent people never deserve to die, but in the future it is the job of all American citizens (including myself) to be diligent in patroling the actions of our government.  The U.S. government does not keep citizens safe, they endanger our lives. This problem stretches beyond democrats and republicans, it can not be controlled at the polls.  Citizens must take a more active stand and voice discontent; that is a basic concept of this democracy and it was the intent of our nation's creators.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> hey all this sites are made by christen people so they make us look bad ...


  They make you look bad because they expose the truth, and each site I linked to has references that you can look up yourself.

I've also found sites from ex-muslims which are far more damning.

But that's OK, shoot the messenger. If the site isn't sponsered by bin Laden or Mohamed Atta, or that kook in Iran then you are probably forbidden from reading it.

BTW how did you become a Muslim? Were you born into it or where you converted at gunpoint? Sword point?

How many wives does your father have? Just four or is he rich enough to get a pass from the local Mullah and boink with 8 or 12? How many are first cousins? How many are also your aunt?


----------



## Said1 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> that golckkiller just called me a killer !!!
> i dont see you warning him
> he is just a raciest person heartless and he supports rapping iraq girls he think its cool
> alright i am not answering you anymore because you are not worth the time



Didn't you make derogetory remarks about Americans? Or was that just the government? Serious question, I ain't re-reading this thread. :thumbdown:


----------



## Said1 (Oct 11, 2006)

On the other hand remarks about family should be stay off limits by all members. IMHO.


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

This thread is fuckin hilarious. I feel like I'm reading the script from Team America and just_sad is playing Kim Jongs part, "are u fuwkin kiddin me?! I'm so ronrey!!"


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

USMCDevilDog said:


> This thread is f--- hilarious. I feel like I'm reading the script from Team America and just_sad is playing Kim Jongs part, "are u f---- kiddin me?! I'm so ronrey!!"



Yeah- it's rockin' all right. 

And Semper Fi, man.  Am I allowed to say that, not being a Marine and all?  If not, then would it be too much to ask if I could carry your child?


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Yeah- it's rockin' all right.
> 
> And Semper Fi, man.  Am I allowed to say that, not being a Marine and all?  If not, then would it be too much to ask if I could carry your child?



haha it's most definetely ok to say that! OORAH!! 

and shit, i hope your a chick after that last line lol


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i love that movie 
did you see the part when team america destroyed half of the world ?? 


ohh i love "bush" mmm ! so you dont say that i am kim kong


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

hey are you a shemale ? because seriously you dont look much like a girl
and you dont even look like a guy
i dont hate gays but i just wondered 
are you a shemale ?


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> hey are you a shemale ? because seriously you dont look much like a girl
> and you dont even look like a guy
> i dont hate gays but i just wondered
> are you a shemale ?



You are a very strange person.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2006)

insein said:


> My friend, Freedom costs alot.  It can be handed over for free.  It has to be earned.  Being a slave to those will kill you for not thinking the same as they do is not the way to live life.
> 
> Look at America.  230 years ago, our founding fathers decided that they were tired of being slaves to England.  they fought and died for freedom so that current Americans can live the life that we have.  Thats the goal that most Iraqis have.  They want to gain freedom so that their grandkids and great grandkids dont have to live everyday in fear of someone who will kill them because they worship the wrong god or disagree with their political beliefs.  That is the price of freedom.



And if they dont fight for freedom they cant have peace. Because there will never be peace as long as oppression exists.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i am normal person !!! 
 but she/he thinks that she can be offensive 
i can be offensive too ....


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2006)

I had to teach for a couple hours, then get the hair and nails done for tomorrow-seeing GW on Michigan Ave.  I check in and find over 300 posts, nearly 100 of which are on this thread. :coffee3: 

Going to read and decide what's the proper course of action, unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i am normal person !!!
> but she/he thinks that she can be offensive
> i can be offensive too ....



That may or may not be, as I'm unsure who the heck you are referring to. How about trying the quote button? BTW, welcome. Now how is it that your IP is from Egypt, but you are from Tunisia?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope this thread just goes to show that people around the world who hate the united states, are just echoing the liberal talking points. I think that should show us how dangerous liberalism is.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

but i always say that i am from tunisa i just love tunis i hate egypt ... 
anyway does it reallly mattar its all middle east ? ! :thumbdown:


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

there are like million software you can change with it the proxy 
and use a diffrent ip


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

there are like million software you can change with it the proxy 
and use a diffrent ip with a diffrent country i bet u know that


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> but i always say that i am from tunisa i just love tunis i hate egypt ...
> anyway does it reallly mattar its all middle east ? ! :thumbdown:



Stay true to your roots. Egypt is a great place.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i dont hate usa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i love usa but i just dont like the wars because its evil i sound like a 7 years old girl when i say that ... but its evil


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> there are like million software you can change with it the proxy
> and use a diffrent ip



Yeah. Just sad, says it all. No quibbling, just 'from the middle east'. Ahem that and $4 will buy you a  Whoops, you probably don't drink. Maybe $150 buy you  well, maybe not going there either?

Pray tell, why did you drop into our humble board?


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i dont hate usa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i love usa but i just dont like the wars because its evil i sound like a 7 years old girl when i say that ... but its evil



Bro, there are two very important quotes you should realize are very true:

1) There is NO peace, just break between war. - N/A

and of course,

2) Only the dead have seen the end of war. - Plato


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah maybe but i would rather be italian 
egypt is poorrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mr. P (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathianne said:


> I had to teach for a couple hours, then get the hair and nails done for tomorrow-seeing GW on Michigan Ave.  I check in and find over 300 posts, nearly 100 of which are on this thread. :coffee3:
> 
> Going to read and decide what's the proper course of action, unless someone beats me to it.



This troll snifer says; anyone that makes 44 posts on the first day they register is a TROLL. Not to mention being the age of 20. Then it could be just immaturity.:


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> yeah maybe but i would rather be italian
> egypt is poorrrrrrrrrrrrrr



I'm full blood Sicilian, its not like we're that rich. Don't abandon you're home country, take pride in it. Just becuase their poor doesn't mean they aren't a great place. Egypt is one of the most fascinating places in the world.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> but i always say that i am from tunisa i just love tunis i hate egypt ...
> anyway does it reallly mattar its all middle east ? ! :thumbdown:



Tunis is hardly in the middle east


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> This troll snifer says; anyone that makes 44 posts on the first day they register is a TROLL. Not to mention being the age of 20. Then it could be just immaturity.:



Yeah, my hope is they are all on this one thread, which I'm reading inbetween the others.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

USMCDevilDog said:


> I'm full blood Sicilian, its not like we're that rich. Don't abandon you're home country, take pride in it. Just becuase their poor doesn't mean they aren't a great place. Egypt is one of the most fascinating places in the world.



yeah have you been in egypt or something ?


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> yeah have you been in egypt or something ?



Just to see the pyramids then I went to Sicily again. Beautiful place, Egypt.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

USMCDevilDog said:


> I'm full blood Sicilian, its not like we're that rich. Don't abandon you're home country, take pride in it. Just becuase their poor doesn't mean they aren't a great place. Egypt is one of the most fascinating places in the world.



so i said i wanna see how you people will react and honstly i have to say you werent rude or anything
most of you are really nice
you must be really old ? jk


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

USMCDevilDog said:


> Just to see the pyramids then I went to Sicily again. Beautiful place, Egypt.



i love egypt the place but the people like really rude and the place is so crowded so but you should visited the red sea its the greatest resort in the world


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> so i said i wanna see how you people will react and honstly i have to say you werent rude or anything
> most of you are really nice
> you must be really old ? jk



Me? I'm barely 18 and going into the Marine Corps. As far as the rest, hmmm, hehe they're all old geezers :tongue1: jk guys


----------



## Annie (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> so i said i wanna see how you people will react and honstly i have to say you werent rude or anything
> most of you are really nice
> you must be really old ? jk



I don't think most Americans are rude, unfriendly or warmongering. For the record, this site is much more to the 'pro war' side than is average. Goes to show you how 'bloodthirsty' we are, no? 

On the other hand, anyone that thinks they can kill our soldiers, much less citizens and not see resolve and the power that goes with our expenditures, has another think coming.


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathianne said:


> I don't think most Americans are rude, unfriendly or warmongering. For the record, this site is much more to the 'pro war' side than is average. Goes to show you how 'bloodthirsty' we are, no?
> 
> On the other hand, anyone that thinks they can kill our soldiers, much less citizens and not see resolve and the power that goes with our expenditures, has another think coming.



OORAH Kathianne! Gotta love that American pride. aah 

gotta spread that rep around before I can give it you again lol


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

Kathianne said:


> I don't think most Americans are rude, unfriendly or warmongering. For the record, this site is much more to the 'pro war' side than is average. Goes to show you how 'bloodthirsty' we are, no?
> 
> On the other hand, anyone that thinks they can kill our soldiers, much less citizens and not see resolve and the power that goes with our expenditures, has another think coming.



koooool


----------



## dmp (Oct 11, 2006)

what's REALLY jus(t) sad is this thread is 4 pages long!


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i just wonder how can i delete my post 
i shouldnt posted in the first place ...?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

i just wonder how can i delete my post 
i shouldnt posted in the first place ...?

if its possible


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> hey are you a shemale ? because seriously you dont look much like a girl
> and you dont even look like a guy
> i dont hate gays but i just wondered
> are you a shemale ?



Answer my post 89 and I'll answer yours. :whip3:


----------



## USMCDevilDog (Oct 11, 2006)

dmp said:


> what's REALLY jus(t) sad is this thread is 4 pages long!



9 pages bro, goin on 10 lol


----------



## -Kt Atis- (Oct 11, 2006)

To answer the question of the thread the number of deaths by Iraqis is over 600,000.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Answer my post 89 and I'll answer yours. :whip3:



i dont need your f**** answer lol
you are full of hate i am not going reading any of your posts  :thumbdown:


----------



## glockmail (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i dont need your f**** answer lol
> you are full of hate i am not going reading any of your posts  :thumbdown:



In that case go pound that hot Middle east sand.


----------



## 1549 (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i dont need your f**** answer lol
> you are full of hate i am not going reading any of your posts  :thumbdown:



You say that the Middle East is hot and boring, but at least you get to see the Pyramids and ruins of Egypt.  The middle east is the birthplace of humanity and full of history.  I would love to see it, but I might have to wait a few more decades.  I want to come back with a head on my shoulders :


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

glockmail said:


> In that case go pound that hot Middle east sand.



:talk2:


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2006)

glockmail said:


> In that case go pound that hot Middle east sand.



Hell, after reading his first couple of posts, I decided there isn't much going on in that delusional mind.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2006)

1549 said:


> You say that the Middle East is hot and boring, but at least you get to see the Pyramids and ruins of Egypt.  The middle east is the birthplace of humanity and full of history.  I would love to see it, but I might have to wait a few more decades.  I want to come back with a head on my shoulders :



The Middle East is a freakin' hole.  Maybe you need to spend a few deployments there before opening your windpipe.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

1549 said:


> You say that the Middle East is hot and boring, but at least you get to see the Pyramids and ruins of Egypt.  The middle east is the birthplace of humanity and full of history.  I would love to see it, but I might have to wait a few more decades.  I want to come back with a head on my shoulders :



lol no dont worry no one can touch you here 
its like the safest place on earth i mean egypt so you will go back with your head on your shoulders lol


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> lol no dont worry no one can touch you here
> its like the safest place on earth i mean egypt so you will go back with your head on your shoulders lol



You need to come out of the mud hut a bit more often.  NO place in the Middle East is safe for Americans and you know it.  I don't see the point of you saying otherwise.


----------



## 1549 (Oct 11, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> The Middle East is a freakin' hole.  Maybe you need to spend a few deployments there before opening your windpipe.



Don't talk about your homeland that way!  People would say the same thing about America if they visited West Bumblefuck Nevada...the key is finding Vegas!  

Visitors to the middle east just have to find the right historical places, i.e. the pyramids.



> lol no dont worry no one can touch you here
> its like the safest place on earth i mean egypt so you will go back with your head on your shoulders lol



That may be so, but I would be paranoid to the point that it would be hard to enjoy the trip.

My girlfriend got stuck in Kuwait once during a flight to India.  They took all of the Americans on the flight to a Sheraton hotel in Kuwait.  She said the hotel was amazing, but the Americans were advised not to take one step out the door.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 11, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> The Middle East is a freakin' hole.  Maybe you need to spend a few deployments there before opening your windpipe.



That ain't no shit.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 11, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> You need to come out of the mud hut a bit more often.  NO place in the Middle East is safe for Americans and you know it.  I don't see the point of you saying otherwise.



no what the hell not one american had been attacked in egypt 
at first people in egypt depends on tourism as the second econmic income so ..
but there was bombing like 6 months ago in a resort 

but at overall i dont think that usa or europeans are targeted except in iraq where everybody is targeted


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2006)

1549 said:


> Don't talk about your homeland that way!  People would say the same thing about America if they visited West Bumblefuck Nevada...the key is finding Vegas!
> 
> I don't care.  They can stay home.
> 
> ...



Well no shit.  Wonder why.  And yeah, the hotel's amazing.  What you see when you go outside is if you are not filthy rich you work for them and are dirt poor.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2006)

just_sad said:


> no what the hell not one american had been attacked in egypt
> at first people in egypt depends on tourism as the second econmic income so ..
> but there was bombing like 6 months ago in a resort
> 
> but at overall *i dont think *that usa or europeans are targeted except in iraq where everybody is targeted



You got THAT right.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2006)

onthefence said:


> That ain't no shit.



Sounds like you got the all-expense-paid luxury tour!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> i dont need your f**** answer lol
> you are full of hate i am not going reading any of your posts  :thumbdown:


Sure. That's why you PM'd me and gave me your email address 5 minutes before you posted this.

:arabia: :dev1:


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Sure. That's why you PM'd me and gave me your email address 5 minutes before you posted this.
> 
> :arabia: :dev1:



yeah will not any more after i read your post 
u make me  u are such a :dev1: 
u keep attacking islam i dont know why but u are such a miserable b**** 
with nothing to do 
u cant even answer political so u attacking the religion so i am not going to attack christens because its not me i dont do that 
i am not like you
i am a human so
just **** off
and get a life:tdown2:


----------



## glockmail (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> yeah will not any more after i read your post
> u make me  u are such a :dev1:
> u keep attacking islam i dont know why but u are such a miserable b****
> with nothing to do
> ...



I'm still waiting for a rational response from you to post 82. You've already tried "Shoot the messenger", which is unacceptable.


----------



## dmp (Oct 12, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I'm still waiting for a rational response from you to post 82. You've already tried "Shoot the messenger", which is unacceptable.



pwn3d. 

:ali:


----------



## theHawk (Oct 12, 2006)

glockmail said:


> They make you look bad because they expose the truth, and each site I linked to has references that you can look up yourself.
> 
> I've also found sites from ex-muslims which are far more damning.
> 
> ...




LOL, gotta love the wonderful world of Islam.

As for just_sad's comments about the Iraq War, personally I don't think Muslims can handle real democracy.  Democracy requires freedom of speach and with that comes the tolerance of Truth.  Islam of course, can never even accept the words of truth being spoken, exposing its lies.  At best hope, the Iraqis may be able to form some form of elected government with strict Islamic laws to keep everyone in line.  Thats a far shot though, I have my doubts that Shias or Sunnis would ever be able to hold peacefull demonstrations or protests towards the other without the other side going apeshit to kill them.  And if people aren't able to protest any group they want peacefully then kiss democracy good-bye.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 12, 2006)

Avatar4321 said:


> I hope this thread just goes to show that people around the world who hate the united states, are just echoing the liberal talking points. I think that should show us how dangerous liberalism is.



Yup, liberalism is what is really going to destroy us.  We have the ability to destroy whatever enemy arises against us.  The only thing that prevents us from doing what is really necessary to win our war against our enemies is liberalism.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I'm still waiting for a rational response from you to post 82. You've already tried "Shoot the messenger", which is unacceptable.



you know there are like 1000 chat room in paltalk you can through your p.s and a lot of people will answer you there 


but i dont have time to read your P.S and explain to you how wrong is it 
because simpley you will never belive it so ... dont wait an answer


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

theHawk said:


> LOL, gotta love the wonderful world of Islam.
> 
> As for just_sad's comments about the Iraq War, personally I don't think Muslims can handle real democracy.  Democracy requires freedom of speach and with that comes the tolerance of Truth.  Islam of course, can never even accept the words of truth being spoken, exposing its lies.  At best hope, the Iraqis may be able to form some form of elected government with strict Islamic laws to keep everyone in line.  Thats a far shot though, I have my doubts that Shias or Sunnis would ever be able to hold peacefull demonstrations or protests towards the other without the other side going apeshit to kill them.  And if people aren't able to protest any group they want peacefully then kiss democracy good-bye.



Islam is GREAT
Need 2 Know...
iSLaM: need to knows
get the facts straight, ask, don't say something you don't know

*



God | Allah: in Islam there is only one God, Allah is the arabic word for God
Holy Book(s): we believe in the Genisis, Torah, and the final revelation from God the Quran
Prophets: Islam is an Abrahamic religion as is Christianity and Judiasm (ex of Prophets: Adam, Noha, Abraham, Moses, Jesus, Jobe, Muhammad-final Prophet)
Jihad: a struggle or striving to be a good Muslim, or believer; to improve oneself.
Misconceptions: many are created by cultures of countries; and not by Islam itself
Terrorism: suicide is absolutely forbidden in the religion of Islam, as well as the killing of innocents; "Islam does not allow the use of force against peaceful civilians."--www.islamicity.com and one of many anti-terrorism quotes from the Quran itself "O ye who believe! stand out firmly for Allah, as witnesses to fair dealing, and let not the hatred of others to you make you swerve to wrong and depart from justice ..." al-Qur'an 5:8




If something you want to know isn't on here, or you want to further your knowledge on a topic I'll do my best to answer it..so just e-mail me here:
jinans_fun@hotmail.com
also, please specify, maybe in the subject that its about islam, thanks!

from http://www.expage.com/islam111


----------



## dmp (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> "Islam does not allow the use of force against peaceful civilians."



The problem is - NONE who refuse Islam are peaceful, or innocent.    They are therefor justifiable targets.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 12, 2006)

theHawk said:


> .....personally I don't think Muslims can handle real democracy.  Democracy requires freedom of speach and with that comes the tolerance of Truth.  Islam of course, can never even accept the words of truth being spoken, exposing its lies.  At best hope, the Iraqis may be able to form some form of elected government with strict Islamic laws to keep everyone in line.  Thats a far shot though, I have my doubts that Shias or Sunnis would ever be able to hold peacefull demonstrations or protests towards the other without the other side going apeshit to kill them.  And if people aren't able to protest any group they want peacefully then kiss democracy good-bye.



Unfortunately you are right.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you know there are like 1000 chat room in paltalk you can through your p.s and a lot of people will answer you there
> 
> 
> but i dont have time to read your P.S and explain to you how wrong is it
> because simpley you will never belive it so ... dont wait an answer



You "don't have time", yet you have the time to carry this thread along for , what, 12 pages now?:teeth:


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I'm still waiting for a rational response from you to post 82. You've already tried "Shoot the messenger", which is unacceptable.



In or about the year 570 the child who would be named Muhammad and who would become the Prophet of one of the world's great religions, Islam, was born into a family belonging to a clan of Quraysh, the ruling tribe of Mecca, a city in the Hijaz region of northwestern Arabia.

Originally the site of the Ka'bah, a shrine of ancient origins, Mecca had with the decline of southern Arabia (see Chapter l ) become an important center of sixth-century trade with such powers as the Sassanians, Byzantines, and Ethiopians. As a result the city was dominated by powerful merchant families among whom the men of Quraysh were preeminent.

Muhammad's father, 'Abd Allah ibn'Abd al-Muttalib, died before the boy was born; his mother, Aminah, died when he was six. The orphan was consigned to the care of his grandfather, the head of the clan of Hashim. After the death of his grandfather, Muhammad was raised by his uncle, Abu Talib. As was customary, Muhammad as a child was sent to live for a year or two with a Bedouin family. This custom, followed until recently by noble families of Mecca, Medina, Tayif, and other towns of the Hijaz, had important implications for Muhammad. In addition to enduring the hardships of desert life, he acquired a taste for the rich language so loved by the Arabs, whose speech was their proudest art, and learned the patience and forbearance of the herdsmen, whose life of solitude he first shared and then came to understand and appreciate.

About the year 590, Muhammad, then in his twenties, entered the service of a widow named Khadijah as a merchant actively engaged with trading caravans to the north. Sometime later Muhammad married Khadijah, by whom he had two sons - who did not survive - and four daughters.

During this period of his life Muhammad traveled widely. Then, in his forties he began to retire to meditate in a cave on Mount Hira outside of Mecca, where the first of the great events of Islam took place. One day, as he sat in the cave, he heard a voice, later identified as that of the Angel Gabriel, which ordered him to:

Recite: In the name of thy Lord who created, Created man from a clot of blood.

Three times Muhammad pleaded his inability to do so, but each time the command was repeated. Finally, Muhammad recited the words of what are now the first five verses of the 96th surah or chapter of the Quran - words which proclaim God the Creator of man and the Source of all knowledge.

At first Muhammad divulged his experience only to his wife and his immediate circle. But as more revelations enjoined him to proclaim the oneness of God universally, his following grew, at first among the poor and the slaves, but later also among the most prominent men of Mecca. The revelations he received at this time and those he did so later are all incorporated in the Quran, the Scripture of Islam.

Photo: The sun rises over Jabal al-Rahmah, the Mount of Mercy, where Muhammad in his farewell sermon told the assembled Muslims, "I have delivered God's message to you and left you with a clear command: the Book of God and the practice of His Prophet. If you hold fast to this you will never go astray."

Not everyone accepted God's message transmitted through Muhammad. Even in his own clan there were those who rejected his teachings, and many merchants actively opposed the message. The opposition, however, merely served to sharpen Muhammad's sense of mission and his understanding of exactly how Islam differed from paganism. The belief in the unity of God was paramount in Islam; from this all else followed. The verses of the Quran stress God's uniqueness, warn those who deny it of impending punishment, and proclaim His unbounded compassion to those who submit to His will. They affirm the Last Judgment, when God, the Judge, will weigh in the balance the faith and works of each man, rewarding the faithful and punishing the transgressor. Because the Quran rejected polytheism and emphasized man's moral responsibility, in powerful images, it presented a grave challenge to the worldly Meccans. 


http://www.religioustolerance.org/islam.htm
http://www.islam.com/islamcateg.asp?index1=1&index2=89&index3=7-89

u might find an answer here glockmail ...search it for yourself


----------



## glockmail (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> In or about the year 570 .....a grave challenge to the worldly Meccans.
> ....



Nice little cut-and-paste fable but you completely ignored the points that I raised and specifically, and respectfully, asked you to respond to.


----------



## dmp (Oct 12, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Nice little cut-and-paste fable but you completely ignored the points that I raised and specifically, and respectfully, asked you to respond to.




Tis much easier than answering questions to flood somebody with words.


----------



## CSM (Oct 12, 2006)

Let's cut to the chase, shall we? What does the "great" religion of Islam say should be done with or about the non-believer?  How are those who refuse to accept Islam and its tenets to be treated?  I wait with bated breath to hear the answer.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> God | Allah: in Islam there is only one God, Allah is the arabic word for God
> Holy Book(s): we believe in the Genisis, Torah, and the final revelation from God the Quran
> Prophets: Islam is an Abrahamic religion as is Christianity and Judiasm (ex of Prophets: Adam, Noha, Abraham, Moses, Jesus, Jobe, Muhammad-final Prophet)




Yes of course, Islam's first and foremost job is prevent people from believing in the Christ.  Saying "there is only one God" sounds good and all, but the underlying point is to forbid the belief that Jesus was the Christ, as foretold in the Old Testament. 
The other feel-good statement is that Muslims proclaim Jesus is one of their greatest prophets.  Islam is a very well thought out religion, its creator(s) were smart enough to realize that Jesus was indeed perfect and its impossible to attack the man.  Yet, Muslims do not believe in any of the New Testament, written by Jesus's disciples that He himself handpicked.  Muslims are always quick to say that Peter, John, Mark, Matthew and the rest "lied" about some of Jesus' own words he spoke, and the fact that he was Resurrected and Acended to Heaven. 
Maybe you can tell us, just_sad, how is it Islam proclaims Jesus as one of the greatest Prophets of God yet handpicked a bunch of disciples that would end up writing all these lies about him and starting a "false religion"?


Oh by the way you seemed to have left out several facts about your false Prophet Muhammed.  Like his raids on caravans, his military campaigns, his marriage to a 9 year old girl.
Islam is a sham.  It was created with one purpose and that was to detract people from Jesus (and thusly heaven).


----------



## 5stringJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> Not everyone accepted God's message transmitted through Muhammad. Even in his own clan there were those who rejected his teachings, and many merchants actively opposed the message. The opposition, however, merely served to sharpen Muhammad's sense of mission and his understanding of exactly how Islam differed from paganism. The belief in the unity of God was paramount in Islam; from this all else followed. The verses of the Quran stress God's uniqueness, warn those who deny it of impending punishment, and proclaim His unbounded compassion to those who submit to His will. They affirm the Last Judgment, when God, the Judge, will weigh in the balance the faith and works of each man, rewarding the faithful and punishing the transgressor. Because the Quran rejected polytheism and emphasized man's moral responsibility, in powerful images, it presented a grave challenge to the worldly Meccans.
> 
> 
> http://www.religioustolerance.org/islam.htm
> http://www.islam.com/islamcateg.asp?index1=1&index2=89&index3=7-89



Check this out:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36548


----------



## trobinett (Oct 12, 2006)

Proceed with caution people, something about this "just_sad" person doesn't pass the smell test.

I, for one, wouldn't go to a board in the middle east, with attitude.  I would tread much lighter, get my feet wet, and see which way the wind was blowing.

If this person is from the middle east, and his posts represent the general feelings in that part of the world, well, I'm the one that is sad.  For we seem to be investing a lot of resources for not much return on investment.

Carry on......


----------



## theHawk (Oct 12, 2006)

trobinett said:


> Proceed with caution people, something about this "just_sad" person doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> I, for one, wouldn't go to a board in the middle east, with attitude.  I would tread much lighter, get my feet wet, and see which way the wind was blowing.
> 
> ...



Indeed, these types of people that say things like "then why does everyone hate America" seem to imply that since the majority of the world holds a certain viewpoint, then it must be true...just because of the numbers, not because of any facts or the truth of the matter at hand.  It reminds me of the saying 'If everyone jumps off a bridge, would you too?'  Most people in this world don't live in truely free societies and are thus probably raised in a culture full of propaganda and lies.  And the people who hold power in those countries, dictators, the media, corrupt politicans, all probably oppose freedom and truth because it would expose their lies and corruption.  So naturally their first and foremost fear is American style democracy.  So is it any surprise that most of the world's media and governments are anti-american?


----------



## dmp (Oct 12, 2006)

theHawk said:


> Indeed, these types of people that say things like "then why does everyone hate America" seem to imply that since the majority of the world holds a certain viewpoint, then it must be true...





Woot! I get to use my Logical Fallacy Link! 

http://nizkor.org/features/fallacies/appeal-to-popularity.html


----------



## trobinett (Oct 12, 2006)

dmp said:


> Woot! I get to use my Logical Fallacy Link!
> 
> http://nizkor.org/features/fallacies/appeal-to-popularity.html



Great link "dmp", thanks.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

theHawk said:


> Indeed, these types of people that say things like "then why does everyone hate America" seem to imply that since the majority of the world holds a certain viewpoint, then it must be true...just because of the numbers, not because of any facts or the truth of the matter at hand.  It reminds me of the saying 'If everyone jumps off a bridge, would you too?'  Most people in this world don't live in truely free societies and are thus probably raised in a culture full of propaganda and lies.  And the people who hold power in those countries, dictators, the media, corrupt politicans, all probably oppose freedom and truth because it would expose their lies and corruption.  So naturally their first and foremost fear is American style democracy.  So is it any surprise that most of the world's media and governments are anti-american?



you know why people hate america because its acting like the bad ass of the world
fighting this fighting that 
you acting like you own the ******* earth you know
you only have the right to own nuclear weapons and nuclear faclites* even in your colleges but nobody in the world can own nuclear weapon so i guess usa is the only countryy have the right to defend it self but the rest of the world is usa bI*** 
in fact usa is the only country who actually used nuclear weapons on people 
so

is the whole f****ing world is alawys wrong and usa is an angel everyone trying to harm it for some reason i dont know .... 

and about that glockmail i am not a ****ing  "sheek" like minester there
so i could answer you i am not a fuckin expert so i could answer u 
but alll i know that every point of your points are compeletly wrong 




and one last thing 


"The US Message Board is the answer for Americans and non-Americans alike who want to meet and discuss the issues of the day. Our variety of forums and overarching belief in freedom of speech provides the world with a place to come and be heard. We're an ever-increasing group of normal people who are interested with current world events and domestic issues. We believe we can help to overcome the problems and concerns America faces in this day and age by combining our collective wisdom and strength in our forums. Working together, we can make sure that the wings of liberty never lose a feather."


i dont really see that you would really attack anybody who is not american and dont like usa policy or disagree with you 
you would just attacking him personaly 
u dont play fair


    sssss.... jk


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

theHawk said:


> Indeed, these types of people that say things like "then why does everyone hate America" seem to imply that since the majority of the world holds a certain viewpoint, then it must be true...just because of the numbers, not because of any facts or the truth of the matter at hand.  It reminds me of the saying 'If everyone jumps off a bridge, would you too?'  Most people in this world don't live in truely free societies and are thus probably raised in a culture full of propaganda and lies.  And the people who hold power in those countries, dictators, the media, corrupt politicans, all probably oppose freedom and truth because it would expose their lies and corruption.  So naturally their first and foremost fear is American style democracy.  So is it any surprise that most of the world's media and governments are anti-american?



you know why people hate america because its acting like the bad ass of the world
fighting this fighting that 
you acting like you own the ******* earth you know
you only have the right to own nuclear weapons and nuclear faclites* even in your colleges but nobody in the world can own nuclear weapon so i guess usa is the only countryy have the right to defend it self but the rest of the world is usa bI*** 
in fact usa is the only country who actually used nuclear weapons on people 
so

is the whole f****ing world is alawys wrong and usa is an angel everyone trying to harm it for some reason i dont know .... 

and about that glockmail i am not a ****ing  "sheek" like a minester there
so i could answer you i am not a f***in expert so i could answer u 
but alll i know that every point of your points are compeletly wrong 


beside i dont have the language for that i can barely speak english so how i am gonna explain to you 
u need like fuckin 10 pages for each question and the end u just say its all pool
because u dont even know a thing about islam u just wanna attack so whats the point ... 

and that point of mohamed is a child abuser* thats just wrong and mean 

and muslims like boys as a masturabtion toys woah what the ***k was that u crazy ..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats i dont know :duh3: 

we dont have gays we dont have pergent teenagers we dont have people who drink to death we dont have womens get beaten to death or stapin and killed by their husbands we dont even have drugs so you come and say we use childern as masturbation toys !!!!!!!!!!!! ****kk that and f u u just wanna make islam look bad 
yeah and we dont have minsters who rape our assult young boys....


and one last thing 


"The US Message Board is the answer for Americans and non-Americans alike who want to meet and discuss the issues of the day. Our variety of forums and overarching belief in freedom of speech provides the world with a place to come and be heard. We're an ever-increasing group of normal people who are interested with current world events and domestic issues. We believe we can help to overcome the problems and concerns America faces in this day and age by combining our collective wisdom and strength in our forums. Working together, we can make sure that the wings of liberty never lose a feather."


i dont really see that you would really attack anybody who is not american and dont like usa policy or disagree with you 
you would just attacking him personaly 
u dont play fair


    sssss.... jk or just glockmail maybe


peace


----------



## Abbey Normal (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> ...
> we dont even have drugs



Wow. Those poppy fields in Afghanistan must be an illusion.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> Wow. Those poppy fields in Afghanistan must be an illusion.





lol but afghanistan its not even in the arab world
though they dont even use they just export to you guys so you could get high
and they could get some money to eat  

and you only answered that one abby u couldnt find something else to pick on ? 


jk i think its a funny comment "Those poppy fields in Afghanistan must be an illusion" ha                                 ha                              ha 
but i really like it


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you know there are like 1000 chat room in paltalk you can through your p.s and a lot of people will answer you there
> 
> 
> but i dont have time to read your P.S and explain to you how wrong is it
> because simpley you will never belive it so ... dont wait an answer



Loser.  You're the one talking all this logical debate crap ...... so put up or shut up and respond to the post instead of deflecting so far you're in outer space.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you know why people hate america because its acting like the bad ass of the world
> fighting this fighting that
> you acting like you own the ******* earth you know
> you only have the right to own nuclear weapons and nuclear faclites* even in your colleges but nobody in the world can own nuclear weapon so i guess usa is the only countryy have the right to defend it self but the rest of the world is usa bI***
> ...



Dude, fuck off.  And take your religion of intolerance and hate with you.  YOU drew first blood.  Now stand up and pay the price like you got a pair, if you do.  If there's one thing I can't stand it's some whine-ass little shit-for-brains trying to tell us we aren't seeing what we're seeing.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you know why people hate america because its acting like the bad ass of the world
> fighting this fighting that
> you acting like you own the ******* earth you know
> you only have the right to own nuclear weapons and nuclear faclites* even in your colleges but nobody in the world can own nuclear weapon so i guess usa is the only countryy have the right to defend it self but the rest of the world is usa bI***
> ...



I think your towel might be wrapped too tight.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> Dude, fuck off.  And take your religion of intolerance and hate with you.  YOU drew first blood.  Now stand up and pay the price like you got a pair, if you do.  If there's one thing I can't stand it's some whine-ass little shit-for-brains trying to tell us we aren't seeing what we're seeing.



gunnyl you are such a bitch who asked you for a fucking answer i was answering that glockmail so why dont u fuck off 
you dont tell me to fuck off you fuck off 
and you know what you are so ignorant


yeah is this kind of talk make you made or something well i didnt ask for it 
glockmail did ... so i am just answering him


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> Dude, fuck off.  And take your religion of intolerance and hate with you.  YOU drew first blood.  Now stand up and pay the price like you got a pair, if you do.  If there's one thing I can't stand it's some whine-ass little shit-for-brains trying to tell us we aren't seeing what we're seeing.



gunnyl you are such a bitch who asked you for a fucking answer i was answering that glockmail so why dont u fuck off 
you dont tell me to fuck off you fuck off 
and you know what you are so ignorant


yeah is this kind of talk make you made or something well i didnt ask for it 
glockmail did ... so i am just answering him

and its not your fuckin board so its freedom of speach haha


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> and its not your fuckin board so its freedom of speach haha



Its people like Gunny that gave you that freedom shithead. You don't need to thank him. I'm sure he'd rather you didn't, but if you are going to start spouting off about "freedom of speech," then you should respect where it came from.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> gunnyl you are such a bitch who asked you for a fucking answer i was answering that glockmail so why dont u fuck off
> you dont tell me to fuck off you fuck off
> and you know what you are so ignorant
> 
> ...



I didn't tell you to fuck off because I think it's my board.  I'm well-aware it is not.  I am also well-aware that freedom of speech exists; otherwise, lying little pencil-necked geeks like you wouldn't be allowed to try selling your swill.

The ignorant one here is the one who believes a bunch of bullshit about a religion that has been disproven on this board more times than you have individual hairs.

Be all that as it may, you deflecting piece of garbage, if you can't answer the questions and back your bullshit, then stop whining when you get called on it, and just FUCK OFF, bitch.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2006)

onthefence said:


> Its people like Gunny that gave you that freedom shithead. You don't need to thank him. I'm sure he'd rather you didn't, but if you are going to start spouting off about "freedom of speech," then you should respect where it came from.



I didn't give Yassir anything.  He's an Egyptian come to tell us how we're all wrong about the religion of hate and intolerance.  Matter of fact, the odds are better he was in my sights than I was protecting him.


----------



## Kagom (Oct 12, 2006)

You have gay people and pregnant teens there, just_sad, you're just not aware of it.


----------



## MtnBiker (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> and its not your fuckin board so its freedom of speach haha




Speech that is subject to rules set forth by the owner and enforced by me, so calm down!!


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> gunnyl you are such a bitch who asked you for a fucking answer i was answering that glockmail so why dont u fuck off
> you dont tell me to fuck off you fuck off
> and you know what you are so ignorant
> 
> ...



I'm curious. Does Egypt even have a free speech policy?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> Matter of fact, the odds are better he was in my sights than I was protecting him.



If so, you should have squeezed.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2006)

onthefence said:


> If so, you should have squeezed.



I think MtnBiker has requested in his usual diplomatic way without pointing fingers that we "play nice," so I'm going to back off.  Let this dude sink his own ship WITHOUT us.


----------



## 1549 (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> I didn't tell you to fuck off because I think it's my board.  I'm well-aware it is not.  I am also well-aware that freedom of speech exists; otherwise, lying little pencil-necked geeks like you wouldn't be allowed to try selling your swill.
> 
> *The ignorant one here is the one who believes a bunch of bullshit about a religion that has been disproven on this board more times than you have individual hairs.*
> 
> Be all that as it may, you deflecting piece of garbage, if you can't answer the questions and back your bullshit, then stop whining when you get called on it, and just FUCK OFF, bitch.



How so?  Because a bunch of posters blinded by their own shit yell and scream that it is violent?


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2006)

1549 said:


> How so?  Because a bunch of posters blinded by their own shit yell and scream that it is violent?



Who is "yelling and screaming?"  You must be good that you can see us standing in front of our PCs dressing them down. 

I believe we have already established the fact that you do not allow reality to get in the way of your utopian ideology.  One doesn't need to scream to prove Islam is a religion of hatred and intolerance.  One needs only read the paper, or the Koran; whichever you prefer.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> I think MtnBiker has requested in his usual diplomatic way without pointing fingers that we "play nice," so I'm going to back off.  Let this dude sink his own ship WITHOUT us.



I sincerely doubt he meant that for you, Gunny, but it's probably a good idea anyway.


----------



## 1549 (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> One doesn't need to scream to prove Islam is a religion of hatred and intolerance.  One needs only read the paper, or the Koran; whichever you prefer.



Then answer this question: If Islam is a 'violent' religion, why does this not seem to hold true for American muslims?


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2006)

1549 said:


> Then answer this question: If Islam is a 'violent' religion, why does this not seem to hold true for American muslims?



No-brainer.  American Muslims are not true Muslims.  They are selective Muslims who follow only what they want from the Koran, tempered by the Christian-originated society in which they were raised.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

onthefence said:


> I think your towel might be wrapped too tight.





haha!! towels are only for womens and they dont even wear it anymore :blah2: :blah2: :blah2: :blah2: :blah2: :blah2:


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

onthefence said:


> Its people like Gunny that gave you that freedom shithead. You don't need to thank him. I'm sure he'd rather you didn't, but if you are going to start spouting off about "freedom of speech," then you should respect where it came from.




haha like usa invited the ***** freedom of speech you only learned from europe old europe thoes guys are your masters


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

onthefence said:


> If so, you should have squeezed.



yeah keep kissing eachother asses


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

onthefence said:


> I'm curious. Does Egypt even have a free speech policy?



yeah it really does 
except if u are insulting the persident on news paper .....


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> haha like usa invited the ***** freedom of speech you only learned from europe old europe thoes guys are your masters



Yes, they are so masterful of us that we bend to their will. Yes, freedom of speech came from Europe. This is because our forefathers brought it over here in order to practice it. You did not answer my question. Is there freedom of speech in Egypt or is simply relegated to US internet message boards?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

Kagom said:


> You have gay people and pregnant teens there, just_sad, you're just not aware of it.



if we have i would seriously say that we have but we dont 

but if like 1 girl every 10,000
that would be normal....


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

Kagom said:


> You have gay people and pregnant teens there, just_sad, you're just not aware of it.



He is aware of it. He simply won't acknowledge it.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> I didn't give Yassir anything.  He's an Egyptian come to tell us how we're all wrong about the religion of hate and intolerance.  Matter of fact, the odds are better he was in my sights than I was protecting him.



our rligion is not the religion of hate and intolerance its the religion of peace 

and there have been muslims since ever so why now all of a sudden muslims became torrists and islam became a religon of hate ! ? 

there are like 1 million of muslim there in usa ... 

gunnly u must be reallly into guns :2guns: 
u such a blinded *itchh


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> I didn't tell you to fuck off because I think it's my board.  I'm well-aware it is not.  I am also well-aware that freedom of speech exists; otherwise, lying little pencil-necked geeks like you wouldn't be allowed to try selling your swill.
> 
> The ignorant one here is the one who believes a bunch of bullshit about a religion that has been disproven on this board more times than you have individual hairs.
> 
> Be all that as it may, you deflecting piece of garbage, if you can't answer the questions and back your bullshit, then stop whining when you get called on it, and just FUCK OFF, bitch.





gunnly you are such a mouth you are just like a bitch a fucked bitch 
with a fucked up stitch 

so just piss off


----------



## 1549 (Oct 12, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> No-brainer.  American Muslims are not true Muslims.  They are selective Muslims who follow only what they want from the Koran, tempered by the Christian-originated society in which they were raised.



Ha!  What a joke of an answer.

You propose that this religion is intent on taking over the world and killing all infidels, basically you do not view them as a moderate bunch.  However, move these people to America and they suddenly shed the extremism as they walk through customs?  They are suddenly ok with raising 'westernized' children.

The thousands of muslim students who come here on student visas, they instantly forget that they are supposed to kill every Christian and Jew they see.

Drop the generalizations and recognize the truth...your arguments are becoming flat out lame.


----------



## 1549 (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> our rligion is not the religion of hate and intolerance its the religion of peace
> 
> and there have been muslims since ever so why now all of a sudden muslims became torrists and islam became a religon of hate ! ?
> 
> ...



4 million last I heard, Gunny thinks they forget they are violent when their planes land at JFK airport.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> gunnly you are such a mouth you are just like a bitch a fucked bitch
> with a fucked up stitch
> 
> so just piss off


----------



## just_sad (Oct 12, 2006)

1549 said:


> 4 million last I heard, Gunny thinks they forget they are violent when their planes land at JFK airport.



you are great american 1549


----------



## 1549 (Oct 12, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you are great american 1549



Come visit the U.S. some time.  Do not be discouraged by some people's xenophobic views.  I recommend Chicago or NYC, two of the most beautiful cities on the planet.  You will see that most Americans are good willed and willing to share a drink or two with anyone.


----------



## akiboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank God , America occupied Iraq and ousted Saddam from Baghdad!!!

Otherwise , the Western World would have been hard put to fight against N.Korea , Iran , Hezbollah , Al Qaeda/Taliban and Iraq!!!


As for the bloodbath in Iraq , its not America's fault. Agreed , U.S invaded Iraq , but I don't think the Pentagon wanted to see how many Iraqis it can kill in 1 year. American lives have been lost also!!! 
Car bombs and shootouts are mainly the work of Islamic radicals and a few remaining Saddam supporters. As , far as I know most of the Iraqi population isn't attacking  the coalition troops.

Iraq needed a change. And  that change could have been brought upon only by Saddam's fall. 


Akshay


----------



## akiboy (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Mr Just_Sad , don't have the notion that Muslims are hated all over the world !!! In India alone there are 200 million Muslims living with a larger number of Hindus and another small number of Christians . Not to mention Jews , Buddhists and Jains....

Yes , we do have our communal flare ups but the last time Muslims and Hindus fought was in 1993 (after the bomb blasts)


You should come and watch a cricket match in Mumbai where Muslims,Hindus,Christians and Buddhists hug each and party everytime India wins.

As for terrorists , we don't classify them into  a muslim and non Muslim category. A terrorist is a terrorsit wether he is Hindu , Muslim or CHristian!!!


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> haha like usa invited the ***** freedom of speech you only learned from europe old europe thoes guys are your masters



Really?  Please provide some form of evidence to support your statement.  NO Nation in the world ever attained the level of freedom guaranteed by law that the US has; especially, when it comes to freedom of speech.

That the current majority of US citizens are descendants of Europeans isn't much of a profound idea on your part.  As if we didn't know.  However, Europe has NEVER been our masters.  Since the forming of this Nation, we have either bought European nations out, or kicked them out; whichever tactic was called for.

But your comment DOES beg the question:  Wonder how much Brit blood you have running through YOUR veins, Mr Egyptian ........


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> our rligion is not the religion of hate and intolerance its the religion of peace
> 
> Sure it is.  And the Ayatollah and Osama bin Laden are alter boys.  GMAFB.
> 
> ...



Did you have to go to school to be certified "genius," or what?  

You need to quit calling people blind who don't buy off on the crap you're selling.  I see just fine.  I can't help but wonder though, just WHO ties your shoes for you in the morning?  And do youo have teh helmet with the spring on top?


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> gunnly you are such a mouth you are just like a bitch a fucked bitch
> with a fucked up stitch
> 
> so just piss off



I think this is over, unless YOU choose to continue it.  Since you're so damned smart, let me spell it out for you .... a moderator told you to cool it.  Unless it is your desire to get banned, I'd suggest you take the hint.


----------



## CockySOB (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> our rligion is not the religion of hate and intolerance its the religion of peace
> 
> and there have been muslims since ever so why now all of a sudden muslims became torrists and islam became a religon of hate ! ?



Perhaps because the power brokers in the middle east are terrified that the arab public becomes better educated and has more access to communication that they will FORCE a reformation in Islam similar to the Protestant Reformation.  When that happens, the power structure will tend to move towards democracy or rule of the majority.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you know why people hate america because its acting like the bad ass of the world
> fighting this fighting that
> you acting like you own the ******* earth you know


Yup, how dare we fight tyrants.  You think we like having to police the world?  If everyone else doesn't like it, then they are welcome to step up and start policing it themselves.  But oh thats right, everyone else is ether incompetent or unwilling to do anything about terrorists and dictators.



just_sad said:


> you only have the right to own nuclear weapons and nuclear faclites* even in your colleges but nobody in the world can own nuclear weapon so i guess usa is the only countryy have the right to defend it self but the rest of the world is usa bI***
> in fact usa is the only country who actually used nuclear weapons on people
> so is the whole f****ing world is alawys wrong and usa is an angel everyone trying to harm it for some reason i dont know ....


We are not the only ones that have a right to nuclear facilities and weapons, but we sure as don't want terror sponsoring nations to get the weapons.  I don't know what your blabbering about when you say the "whole world is always wrong and usa is an angel".  Please use specifics and not blanket statements.




just_sad said:


> because u dont even know a thing about islam u just wanna attack so whats the point ...


Don't know a thing about Islam?  Most of us here know plenty about Islam.  You just have it in your head that if someone rejects Islam then they must not understand it.  No my friend, I understand Islam perfectly, hence why I reject it.



just_sad said:


> and that point of mohamed is a child abuser* thats just wrong and mean


I have never heard one Muslim ever deny that Muhammed married Aisha when she was 9 years old.  Actually I think he married her when she was 6, and "consummated" the marriage when she was 9.
A man over 50 years of age having sex with a 9 year old girl is a PEDOPHILE.  You've just been brainwashed to overlook that simple and undisputable fact.





just_sad said:


> we dont have gays we dont have pergent teenagers we dont have people who drink to death we dont have womens get beaten to death or stapin and killed by their husbands we dont even have drugs so you come and say we use childern as masturbation toys !!!!!!!!!!!! ****kk that and f u u just wanna make islam look bad
> yeah and we dont have minsters who rape our assult young boys....


HAHAH what a bunch of bullshit.  The middle east certainly does have its share of prostitution and gays and drugs, but they are all just swept under the rug to give the appearance all is well.
We don't need to make Islam look bad, it does that quite well on its own.





just_sad said:


> i dont really see that you would really attack anybody who is not american and dont like usa policy or disagree with you
> you would just attacking him personaly
> u dont play fair



Attack who personally?


----------



## trobinett (Oct 13, 2006)

I was afraid of this.

This thread just goes to prove the wide cultural differences between the West, and the Middle East.

just_sad has proven what I've suspected all along.  Left to their own devices, people sink to the lowest common denominator.  In this case, that would be the teachings of Islam, and how its effected just_sad's out look on the world.

A real opportunity has been lost, because of the intolerance built into just_sad's religion.


I await another "out burst", steeped in hate. 






Special note to 1549:  Good try with just_sad, but you know, or at least should know, he has come to this board to argue, and stir the pot, and with no good intentions.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

1549 said:


> Ha!  What a joke of an answer.
> 
> You propose that this religion is intent on taking over the world and killing all infidels, basically you do not view them as a moderate bunch.  However, move these people to America and they suddenly shed the extremism as they walk through customs?  They are suddenly ok with raising 'westernized' children.
> 
> ...



Dude, wake up.  Radical Islam follows the Koran verbatim.  Anything called "moderate" Islam does not.  It's real simple if you posess the comprehension level of a three-years-old. 

But just to clarify for you, let me get out the fat crayons and construction paper so I can speak on your level ....

You said US Muslims.  My definition of US Muslims are US-born Muslims, not Arab-American Muslim immigrants.  And just in case you've missed it, the latter aren't quite as peace-loving as you would portray them.  

You sure like to spout off at the mouth on issue in which you know little to nothing, then want to turn around and call my argument lame?  Shit dude, I haven't seen you make a good point since you joined this board.

Thread after thread, you just jump in with your ideological bullshit that has nothing to do with reality.  Reality has nothing to do with the private little world in which you insulate yourself.  If you can't handle how things _ARE_, then just shut up and leave it to those who can.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

1549 said:


> 4 million last I heard, Gunny thinks they forget they are violent when their planes land at JFK airport.



I think they don't forget it at all.  Sheep like YOU do.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> you are great american 1549



Well there you go BR-549.  The Egyptian approves of you because you sell the same swill he does.  Yet you lefties wonder why you get labelled "unAmerican."


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

1549 said:


> Come visit the U.S. some time.  Do not be discouraged by some people's xenophobic views.  I recommend Chicago or NYC, two of the most beautiful cities on the planet.  You will see that most Americans are good willed and willing to share a drink or two with anyone.



Why are you lying to this guy?  Most Americans stick to their own kind and don't have a damned thing to do with foreign tourists.  The ones that do are making money off of them.

But at least he doesn't have to worry about getting killed by a car bomb.

I have to wonder just WHAT world your dumb ass lives in.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

akiboy said:


> Hey Mr Just_Sad , don't have the notion that Muslims are hated all over the world !!! In India alone there are 200 million Muslims living with a larger number of Hindus and another small number of Christians . Not to mention Jews , Buddhists and Jains....
> 
> Yes , we do have our communal flare ups but the last time Muslims and Hindus fought was in 1993 (after the bomb blasts)
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, WHO exactly has said they "hate all Muslims?"  BR-549 makes some comment about using generalizations, then throws out the term "xenophobic" (probably had to look it up to spell it), but I have YET to see ANYONE say they "hate all Muslims."


----------



## glockmail (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> [1]you know why people hate america because its acting like the bad ass of the world..
> 
> [2]
> you only have the right to own nuclear weapons and nuclear faclites* ..
> ...



1.	People hate America just like they hate Jesus: He exposes the truth and holds them accountable.
2.	Stable democracies are the only countries who should have nuclear technology. Anything else is just too damn dangerous: crazy man, suicidal even. Maybe that dont seem fair to yall but its a rule that makes sense.
3.	Never called you a sheik or a minister, I merely asked you some legitimate questions about Islam.  If you are such a devout follower than you should not be afraid to do a little research and figger out fo your yourself if what I say is the truth or not. I think that you know in your heart that it is true and are afraid to even think of that possibility, as you have so far invested a lot of time and energy into Islam, and you dont want the possibility that you would have to admit that you are wrong.
4.	Nobody here has attacked you personally as far as I can tell.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 13, 2006)

1549 said:


> Then answer this question: If Islam is a 'violent' religion, why does this not seem to hold true for American muslims?



There is a passage in the Koran that instructs them to peacefully and patiently build their population and weapons until they get powerful enogh to make war.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

glockmail said:


> 1.	People hate America just like they hate Jesus: He exposes the truth and holds them accountable.
> 2.	Stable democracies are the only countries who should have nuclear technology. Anything else is just too damn dangerous: crazy man, suicidal even. Maybe that dont seem fair to yall but its a rule that makes sense.
> 3.	Never called you a sheik or a minister, I merely asked you some legitimate questions about Islam.  If you are such a devout follower than you should not be afraid to do a little research and figger out fo your yourself if what I say is the truth or not. I think that you know in your heart that it is true and are afraid to even think of that possibility, as you have so far invested a lot of time and energy into Islam, and you dont want the possibility that you would have to admit that you are wrong.
> 4.	Nobody here has attacked you personally as far as I can tell.




at first people dont hate "jesus" or what you call jesus we have like 10 million christen in our country Egypt i mean 
and we live in peace since ever so if what you say is right we would be bombing our christen people but we really love eachother and we live in peace with them since ever and i have to tell you why people hates america at least here because they alawys support israel with weapons that israel use in killing palastine like everyday with american weapons you will probably say that palastines are terrorist palastines dont even have weapons all they have are some stones in the ground they fight with it back
do you have any idea how many child had been killed in palastine ? ? 

like the other day a israelin missle attack killed 4 people and a little girl 
and that happens almost everyday since ever with all the american support 
for some reason i dont know
.... 


2-maybe you are right but you already used it befor and u were Stable democracies but you used against verey normal people not milatry or anything
and u killed like 200,000 ... they attacked peirl harbor something like that 
and u attacked to major citiest with nuclear bombs so that doesnt look crazy to you?

3-thats wasnt legitimate questions i have never heard of that ever in islam
and its not right so i dont need to do researchs for that because it just non-sense 
like i come and say for example (which is not true) 
 christen loves to eat their blood 
and they  do porn movies for money ... or whatever i mean just any non-sense

so you dont come and make up some things about islam and ask me to prove that its wrong 
that would be something outrages dont need a prove to tell that its wrong 

peace


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

glockmail said:


> There is a passage in the Koran that instructs them to peacefully and patiently build their population and weapons until they get powerful enogh to make war.





lol !
thats wrong it says that you should be ready with weapons and powerful enough so when some people attack you 
you could fight back

and hey glockmail befor you spread lies did you ever read the quran so you could say what is in it ?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> Why are you lying to this guy?  Most Americans stick to their own kind and don't have a damned thing to do with foreign tourists.  The ones that do are making money off of them.
> 
> But at least he doesn't have to worry about getting killed by a car bomb.
> 
> I have to wonder just WHAT world your dumb ass lives in.



hey why alawys have to be such a bitch gunnyl 
beside why would he lie he doesnt need to lie
because american are nice people some likes to stick to their own kind 
and some like to socialize just like any other people in the world

second where would i get killed with a car bomb in any place in the world ? 
except iraq and its a war their so that would be kind of normal 

and third 
there are two places in the whole world i would never visit now never ever
1- iraq 
because i will have a chance to get killed like 50% thoes crazy "iraq resistance as they call themselves or terrors at you call them "
almost target and kill any forigen person .....
and the second place is usa i alawys have dreamed to visit usa what a great place 
but not now where every arab or muslim is suspect it wouldnt be a fun trip
maybe after 10 or 20 or 30 years when everything is cool again


----------



## MtnBiker (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> and u killed like 200,000 ... they attacked peirl harbor something like that
> and u attacked to major citiest with nuclear bombs so that doesnt look crazy to you?



That statement exhibts your limited prespective on historical events.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> hey why alawys have to be such a bitch gunnyl
> beside why would he lie he doesnt need to lie
> because american are nice people some likes to stick to their own kind
> and some like to socialize just like any other people in the world
> ...



You tell me ... why are always such a puss?  

It realy breaks my heart that some delusional foreigner doesn't want to visit here.  We have enough delusional jackasses of our own -- BR-549 being a perfect example.

Having had the extreme misfortune of having to visit that sandbox you call home on more than one occasion, you can just guess where I'm glad I NEVER have to go again.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> You tell me ... why are always such a puss?
> 
> It realy breaks my heart that some delusional foreigner doesn't want to visit here.  We have enough delusional jackasses of our own -- BR-549 being a perfect example.
> 
> Having had the extreme misfortune of having to visit that sandbox you call home on more than one occasion, you can just guess where I'm glad I NEVER have to go again.



belive me you are the puss gunnly if i am a puss i wouldnt be in that fourm 

beside nobody asked you to  come and visit that "sandbox" and belive it or not i find it really boring its not a big deal i dont see what is in it 
but some people like they love this ancient egyptians history i dont even like it but i have to respected we have a 3000 years history 
jesus came here most of the messengers came here in that land so its a great land hate it or love it ... 
"why are always such a puss? " your forgot the "u" so it would make sense


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> belive me you are the puss gunnly if i am a puss i wouldnt be in that fourm
> 
> Snappy comeback.
> 
> ...



Come up with your own lines, and I find it absolutely ridiculous that someone with as little command of English as you feels the need to correct my type-o's.  

If you'd learn to read instead of running your damned suck, you might notice that the word is correctly spelled.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

MtnBiker said:


> That statement exhibts your limited prespective on historical events.



noooooooooooo 
so if  i am wrong you better correct me


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> Come up with your own lines, and I find it absolutely ridiculous that someone with as little command of English as you feels the need to correct my type-o's.
> 
> If you'd learn to read instead of running your damned suck, you might notice that the word is correctly spelled.



yeah i dont need to have a perfect english or even a good english 

whats your second langauge ? !


----------



## MtnBiker (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> noooooooooooo
> so if  i am wrong you better correct me



You made a generalization that the bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki where a direct result of the Pearl Harbor attack. That is not true.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> [1]at first people dont hate "jesus" or what you call jesus we have like 10 million christen in our country Egypt i mean
> and we live in peace since ever so if what you say is right we would be bombing our christen people but we really love eachother and we live in peace with them since ever and i have to tell you why people hates america at least here because they alawys support israel with weapons that israel use in killing palastine like everyday with american weapons you will probably say that palastines are terrorist palastines dont even have weapons all they have are some stones in the ground they fight with it back
> do you have any idea how many child had been killed in palastine ? ?
> 
> ...



1.	By your answer it appears that you hate the Jews. Israel was created by the Allies after WW2. Get over it- it aint going away. The Arabs attacked it the day after it was created, and have been at war with it ever since, claiming it is an affront to the Arab world, basically admitting their anti-Semitism. We give them weapons so they can defend themselves against a much larger force that would kill each and every Jew if they only could. So ask yourself, since Israel and its allies have the power to kill each and every Arab in the middle east, then how come we have not done so?
2.	At least you admit that only stable democracies should have nuclear technology. What happened in Japan during WW2 was unfortunate, but if you analyze the alternative- attacking the Japanese mainland with conventional weapons and ground forces- you would quickly come to the conclusion that several MILLION people would have died. This was because of the type of training of the Japanese soldier: fight until death.
3.	My earlier questions were legitimate as I provided links and backup. I have therefore proven that I am correct and it is now up to you to prove otherwise, or lose credibility.


----------



## 1549 (Oct 13, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> Why are you lying to this guy?  Most Americans stick to their own kind and don't have a damned thing to do with foreign tourists.  The ones that do are making money off of them.
> 
> But at least he doesn't have to worry about getting killed by a car bomb.
> 
> I have to wonder just WHAT world your dumb ass lives in.



I have lived in Illinois (15 miles from Chicago) and New Jersey (25 miles from NYC).  Both places are very receptive of people who have moved here from other countries and people visiting from other countries. 

So I ask, where in Texas are you from?  Where in Texas have you been able to attain any sort of bearing on national sentiment towards foreign tourists?  I did not know tourists come in droves to see the ruins of Enron's crumbled empire in Houston.

Don't think I have anything against Texas.  My cousin lived in Houston and said the Tex-Mex food (I am a big fan of burritos) in the area is amazing.  I also would like to visit San Antonio.  

With that said, your opinions lead me to believe you are the one who is insulated (I know you love to throw that word on me).


----------



## glockmail (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> lol !
> thats wrong it says that you should be ready with weapons and powerful enough so when some people attack you
> you could fight back
> 
> and hey glockmail befor you spread lies did you ever read the quran so you could say what is in it ?



(referecing: Originally Posted by glockmail  
There is a passage in the Koran that instructs them to peacefully and patiently build their population and weapons until they get powerful enogh to make war.)



> Koran4 *Excepting those of the idolaters *with whom ye (Muslims) have a treaty, and who have since abated nothing of your right nor have supported anyone against you. (As for these), *fulfil their treaty to them till their term*. Lo! Allah loveth those who keep their duty (unto Him).
> 9:5 *Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters *wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush.



This could not be more clear.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

glockmail said:


> (referecing: Originally Posted by glockmail
> There is a passage in the Koran that instructs them to peacefully and patiently build their population and weapons until they get powerful enogh to make war.)
> 
> 
> ...



did u made that koran up or something ? ! becuase thats not even in koran but if u think its in koran then ok..


----------



## just_sad (Oct 13, 2006)

glockmail said:


> 1.	By your answer it appears that you hate the Jews.2.  Israel was created by the Allies after WWGet over it- it aint going away. The Arabs attacked it the day after it was created, and have been at war with it ever since, claiming it is an affront to the Arab world, basically admitting their anti-Semitism. We give them weapons so they can defend themselves against a much larger force that would kill each and every Jew if they only could. So ask yourself, since Israel and its allies have the power to kill each and every Arab in the middle east, then how come we have not done so?
> 2.	At least you admit that only stable democracies should have nuclear technology. What happened in Japan during WW2 was unfortunate, but if you analyze the alternative- attacking the Japanese mainland with conventional weapons and ground forces- you would quickly come to the conclusion that several MILLION people would have died. This was because of the type of training of the Japanese soldier: fight until death.
> 3.	My earlier questions were legitimate as I provided links and backup. I have therefore proven that I am correct and it is now up to you to prove otherwise, or lose credibility.







 Israel was created by the Allies after WWGet over it- it aint going away. 
so here you admit it that israel was made up on arab lands 

what you dont know they killed all thoes people who was on that land or make them go away like kicked them out from their place so they could establish* israel and hey i dont hate jews but i hate israelians who kill palastines people and kids and women and kick them out of their home everyday but jews are cool .... 


why you didnt creat the  country of israel in usa ? or next to it ?
if you love them so much 



"My earlier questions were legitimate as I provided links and backup. I have therefore proven that I am correct and it is now up to you to prove otherwise, or lose credibility.[/QUOTE]"
you know i told u for million times you could ask experts for that because its something with relgion i told you all your allegations are false 
but i cant prove to you how because i am not going to read like 100 pages 
and search for answers for everyone of them . so i dont really care 
if you wanna belive that belive it ... 


and why alawys suspecting islam and saying all this false things by this 

"christen answering islam" sites 


there are only one book of quran 
and there are like 100000000000000000 diffrent bible 

i am not going to post here again becuase its became boring and we could argue for million years so it just going nowhere...:blah2: :blah2: :blah2: 
peace


----------



## CSM (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> Israel was created by the Allies after WWGet over it- it aint going away.
> so here you admit it that israel was made up on arab lands
> 
> what you dont know they killed all thoes people who was on that land or make them go away like kicked them out from their place so they could establish* israel and hey i dont hate jews but i hate israelians who kill palastines people and kids and women and kick them out of their home everyday but jews are cool ....
> ...


"
you know i told u for million times you could ask experts for that because its something with relgion i told you all your allegations are false 
but i cant prove to you how because i am not going to read like 100 pages 
and search for answers for everyone of them . so i dont really care 
if you wanna belive that belive it ... 


and why alawys suspecting islam and saying all this false things by this 

"christen answering islam" sites 


there are only one book of quran 
and there are like 100000000000000000 diffrent bible 

i am not going to post here again becuase its became boring and we could argue for million years so it just going nowhere...:blah2: :blah2: :blah2: 
peace[/QUOTE]


Okies...thanks for validating what I always suspected about Muslims...even the "non-radical" ones!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> did u made that koran up or something ? ! becuase thats not even in koran but if u think its in koran then ok..



No, I didn't I made up the Koran.

Here's another translation- same thing:



> Surah 9. Repentance, Dispensation
> 
> 4. (But the treaties are) not dissolved with those Pagans with whom ye have entered into alliance and who have not subsequently failed you in aught, nor aided any one against you. So fulfil your engagements with them to the end of their term: for Allah loveth the righteous.
> 
> 5. But when the forbidden months are past, then fight and slay the Pagans wherever ye find them, an seize them, beleaguer them, and lie in wait for them in every stratagem (of war);...


http://www.islam101.com/quran/yusufAli/QURAN/9.htm


----------



## glockmail (Oct 13, 2006)

just_sad said:


> ....[1]so here you admit it that israel was made up on arab lands ....
> 
> [2] ....i told you all your allegations are false
> but i cant prove to you how because i am not going to read like 100 pages
> ...



1. Jerusalem was settled several thousand years ago- by Jews. Time to get over the fact that Arabs took it over then lost it. It makes up about 1% of the land mass of the Middle East but y'all hate the Jews so much you can't help but fight over it. It's amazingly stupid.

2. So you admit that you are too lazy to defend your religion, but you'll spend countless hours on a message board telling us all how great it is. You are just making a pitiful excuse, as you know that my accusations against Islam cannot be denied.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Oct 13, 2006)

dmp said:


> Welcome to the board - Did you notice that it's arabs who are bombing civilicans and shooting the country to hell?  It's not Bush.  It's Islamic Radicals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



co-sign


 @ people claiming 600,000 have died please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annie (Oct 13, 2006)

dmp said:


> Welcome to the board - Did you notice that it's arabs who are bombing civilicans and shooting the country to hell?  It's not Bush.  It's Islamic Radicals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our resident troll has edited his post on #1, while tempted to return it to original, I won't, I'll just replicate it here:



			
				just sad aka resident troll said:
			
		

> u know that more than 200,000 had died in iraq since 2003 and the number is increasing
> at least 60 or 70 people die everyday maybe thoes crazy shia kill them or this f* cars kill them but its all cauze of the war
> i mean was it worth it ?
> and alawys he talks about the freedom what freedom f*** freedom if it was gonna cauze thoes people life they didnt need these fake freedom
> ...



Well your numbers come from the 'esteemed' journal, Lancet, with the same lead researcher, Les Roberts as the 2004 report of somewhere in the vicinity of 2k-100,000k civilians in Iraq killed, just before the election. By 2005 Dr. Roberts conceded that the numbers had been released for political consideration. 


http://www.seixon.com/blog/archives/2005/12/death_of_statis_1.html

Now Lancet and Dr. Roberts are doing the same in 2006, so you believe him?


----------



## akiboy (Oct 14, 2006)

BLOODY HELL!! What a goddamn communal mess up this thread has become!!!!
This thread sure does bring out the worst betwen both the civilizations!!!



I think Muslims and Christians and any religion for that matter nurture peace. 
That's what is written in the Bible , The Quraa'n and The Hindu Vedas.

Yes , I agree Islam has given rise to fanatical terrorism that is ripping apart the world in the name of God.
But in the old days even the Church commited grave crimes.
So did the Hindus in india especially fanatic organizations like ShivSena in Mumbai who are agiainst any form of Islam.

The last time there was a serious conflict between Christians and Muslims was in the Crusades. The bloddiest of them all was the Crusade.

I hope it just stays this way. With N.K and Iran going nulcear we don't want a goddamn bloodbath between two major religions.!!!


AKshay


----------



## roadhouse158 (Oct 14, 2006)

The difference between American freedom from England and the Iraqi's freedom fight is that the Iraqis aren't commited as a whole. You have several that are, and a lot that want it, but are too scared to fight for it. I am not saying that I blame them. I don't have bombs going off next door everyday. It's not just that the insurgency is getting stronger, but it's that other countries, excluding America has pulled out most of their troops, and some countries completely removed all troops. I have no idea why everyone thought this would be easy. I never heard the Bush Administration say is was going to be. Quiet the contrary. Things would have been a lot better by now if we had more support. That's not happening. Not even in our own country. America has always been the model for freedom. It's an American promise to everyone that wants freedom; we will help them get it. Only half the country sees' that. Iraq can not win this war when their biggest Ally(USA) can't even agree that it's worth it.  All people deserve freedom. Not just Americans. In My Opinon


----------



## nt250 (Oct 14, 2006)

akiboy said:


> BLOODY HELL!! What a goddamn communal mess up this thread has become!!!!
> This thread sure does bring out the worst betwen both the civilizations!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That's absolutely not true, and although I hate to be a broken record, I feel it is important to dispell this myth some people are intent on furthering.  Islam is NOT the Religion of Peace.  Islam has been at constant war with non-believers since it's inception, and it's main is goal is world domination.  It always has been and it always will be that way because that is why Islam was founded in the first place.    No matter how many Muslims claim that Jihad means "inner struggle", they're lying.  That's what Muslims do.  Their use of language is their most dangerous tool, and they use it well.

I thought Just Sad was a fake.  But I now believe I was wrong about that. Judging by his posts on this thread, he probably is a Muslim.  Stupidest one I've ever come across, but who knows?


----------



## just_sad (Oct 15, 2006)

nt250 said:


> That's absolutely not true, and although I hate to be a broken record, I feel it is important to dispell this myth some people are intent on furthering.  Islam is NOT the Religion of Peace.  Islam has been at constant war with non-believers since it's inception, and it's main is goal is world domination.  It always has been and it always will be that way because that is why Islam was founded in the first place.    No matter how many Muslims claim that Jihad means "inner struggle", they're lying.  That's what Muslims do.  Their use of language is their most dangerous tool, and they use it well.
> 
> I thought Just Sad was a fake.  But I now believe I was wrong about that. Judging by his posts on this thread, he probably is a Muslim.  Stupidest one I've ever come across, but who knows?




u remind me of stewie griffin when he alawys talks about the world domination hahaha.... just stop and listen to yourself 

so i am the stupidest one u have ever met ... interesting 

you remind me of that guy in american history x that teacher...not the black one


----------



## nt250 (Oct 15, 2006)

just_sad said:


> u remind me of stewie griffin when he alawys talks about the world domination hahaha.... just stop and listen to yourself
> 
> so i am the stupidest one u have ever met ... interesting
> 
> you remind me of that guy in american history x that teacher...not the black one



Sorry, I didn't see that movie.  But I heard it's pretty gross.

It's too bad I can't post on my last board anymore.  I have a board friend there who you might enjoy talking to.  He was 19 when I first started talking to him.  He'd be about 21 now.  He's a Shi'a Muslim who lives in Iran.  Huge soccer fan.  Nice kid.  Hates Wahhabists.

Lay off the chat speak and maybe you won't come across so dumb.  Also, in my experience in posting on message boards with people from all over the world for years, non-English speakers who post on English language boards are usually much better at spelling and grammar than many of the natives.  So maybe if you made a little effort, you wouldn't come across as such a troll.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 15, 2006)

nt250 said:


> Sorry, I didn't see that movie.  But I heard it's pretty gross.
> 
> It's too bad I can't post on my last board anymore.  I have a board friend there who you might enjoy talking to.  He was 19 when I first started talking to him.  He'd be about 21 now.  He's a Shi'a Muslim who lives in Iran.  Huge soccer fan.  Nice kid.  Hates Wahhabists.
> 
> ...




hey geezer my balls are going into coma cauze of your words hooooooof
u are boringgggggggggggggggggg me

hey and dont try to make me talk shit about muslim shi'a its an old game
dont try to play it because its not working ...  haha u are so pathetic 

i am sure that the iranian is a nice kid who tells you what do you love to hear


troll or not troll ... whatever u say 

and american history x is the greatest movie i had ever seen because it expose haters like u 


and thats just my opinion
enough with your B.S


----------



## nt250 (Oct 15, 2006)

just_sad said:


> hey geezer my balls are going into coma cauze of your words hooooooof
> u are boringgggggggggggggggggg me
> 
> hey and dont try to make me talk shit about muslim shi'a its an old game
> ...



What TV show or movie did you get the word "geezer" from?

You're posting from Egypt, is that right?  Uh huh.

And my Iranian friend is a very nice kid.  I'm sorry I can't talk to him anymore.  I have no desire to talk to you again.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 15, 2006)

nt250 said:


> Lay off the chat speak and maybe you won't come across so dumb.



This poster is a troll. If he or she is a Muslim I'm Muhammed Ali....the syntax seems to be of one trying to pretend he or she is Muslim. One minute seems to know nothing about the west, then keeps on making references that tells me they know plenty.


----------



## Kagom (Oct 15, 2006)

nt250 said:


> Sorry, I didn't see that movie.  But I heard it's pretty gross.


I loved American History X.  It was an awesome movie with a good moral to it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 15, 2006)

GunnyL said:


> NO Nation in the world ever attained the level of freedom guaranteed by law that the US has



Really? Interesting.

And just because something is guaranteed in law, doesn't mean it's like that in reality..


----------



## nt250 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dr Grump said:


> This poster is a troll. If he or she is a Muslim I'm Muhammed Ali....the syntax seems to be of one trying to pretend he or she is Muslim. One minute seems to know nothing about the west, then keeps on making references that tells me they know plenty.



I can't tell.  I really thought he was faking for those reasons, too.  He knows way too many complicated words to screw up the simple ones, he knows way to much American slang, and most people who post in English as a second language do not use chat speak and would never type "yeah".  

But I think he is a Muslim.  The clue is the ending of his posts with the word "peace".  Muslims do things like that.  One thing about Muslims is that they are very polite, and they use a lot solicitous phrases in their communications.  

But then again, he's the rudest Muslim I've ever encountered.  In all my time posting about Islam at IMDb, I never had a Muslim ever be that rude to me and I pissed many of them off.  They'd be angry, but they'd never be rude about it.  

I can't tell.  I think he might be a Muslim, but I don't think he's posting from Egypt, and he's probably around 14 or 15.  Not 20.  But who knows?


----------



## nt250 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kagom said:


> I loved American History X.  It was an awesome movie with a good moral to it.



I've heard about.  I used to post at a movie site and a lot of people would mention a scene in that movie about some guy getting his head bashed against a side walk.  Or something like that.

Or maybe I'm confusing it with another movie.  American Psycho maybe?

I can't remember.  I should go look it up.


----------



## Kagom (Oct 15, 2006)

nt250 said:


> I've heard about.  I used to post at a movie site and a lot of people would mention a scene in that movie about some guy getting his head bashed against a side walk.  Or something like that.
> 
> Or maybe I'm confusing it with another movie.  American Psycho maybe?
> 
> I can't remember.  I should go look it up.


No, you got it.  But they don't show it.


----------



## just_sad (Oct 15, 2006)

nt250 said:


> I can't tell.  I really thought he was faking for those reasons, too.  He knows way too many complicated words to screw up the simple ones, he knows way to much American slang, and most people who post in English as a second language do not use chat speak and would never type "yeah".
> 
> But I think he is a Muslim.  The clue is the ending of his posts with the word "peace".  Muslims do things like that.  One thing about Muslims is that they are very polite, and they use a lot solicitous phrases in their communications.
> 
> ...






haha old man is going   who is that is he muslim? is  he an american ?
is he an american muslim? is he a troll? 
no he is not a troll.. no he is a troll 
he is 15 he is 14 who knows..
old man is talking to himself hahaha  
haha take it easy on yourself old man


----------

